# PW1 (2012 model) New Update 5.4.4.1 (4/12/14)



## Atunah

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201064850



> The software update includes general improvements and the following new features:
> 
> Kindle FreeTime
> FreeTime lets you create personalized profiles for kids, and give them access to titles from your collection of books. Kids can keep track of their personal reading progress and earn achievement badges. To learn more, go to Kindle FreeTime
> 
> Goodreads on Kindle
> Connect with the world's largest community for readers from your Kindle Paperwhite. See what your friends are reading, share notes, and rate the books you read. To learn more, go to Find and Share Books with Goodreads on Kindle.
> 
> Cloud Collections
> Use Cloud Collections to organize your content in custom categories. See your collections in a Collections view, and customize where your collections show on your device. To learn more, go to Organize Your Content with Cloud Collections.
> 
> Page Flip
> While reading, you can skim the book page-by-page, scan by chapter, or skip to the end for a sneak peek without losing your place. To learn more, go to Go To Other Locations in a Book
> 
> Enhanced Bookmarks, Highlights & Notes
> Access and manage all of your bookmarks, highlights, and notes more quickly and easily. To learn more, go to Bookmarks, Highlights & Notes
> 
> Smart Lookup
> When you look up a word or character, Smart Lookup provides you with dictionary, X-Ray, and Wikipedia information.To learn more, go to Explore Your Book with X-Ray.
> 
> Vocabulary Builder
> Words looked up in the dictionary are automatically added to Vocabulary Builder. View the definition and usage of the words, and quiz yourself with flashcards. To learn more, go to Expand Your Vocabulary.


oh boy

eta: added 5/8/14 now new update to 5.4.4.2. This is up from the last one which was 5.4.4.1


----------



## GBear

I see the dread mention of "Cloud Collections." Proceed with caution or, maybe better yet, run away!


----------



## Marie Long

GBear said:


> I see the dread mention of "Cloud Collections." Proceed with caution or, maybe better yet, run away!


What is wrong with Cloud Collections?


----------



## GBear

Marie Long said:


> What is wrong with Cloud Collections?


On the PW2, cloud collections were implemented in a way that caused problems for many users, especially those who used collections extensively. (Users didn't or don't use collections most likely didn't notice any issues.) Amazon just released a PW2 update that attempts to address some of these problems, and we're awaiting a verdict from people who are now trying it out. (This PW1 update is likely to implement some or all of the changes released for PW2.) Meanwhile here is a list of the main issues that I summarized on the initial implementation of cloud collections:

1) "Device View" is cluttered with all the cloud content (greyed out, but still there). Recommendation is to limit device view to just what's on the device.

2) Collections are inherited from all previous Kindles (six in our family account) and synced across all Kindles using cloud collections. This immediately creates a vast mess for people who have used collections extensively, one that is a real pain to clean up. Furthermore, if two or more people sharing a single account both try to clean up their mess - or simply try to move forward with their own collection system - it's impossible to do so without impacting the collections of other users on the account. Suggestion: Support collections that are inherently specific to a single device, allowing collections to optionally sync with user-designated other devices. [This appears to be what Amazon has tried to implement with the recent changes.]

3) People have reported decreased battery life following the cloud collection update, presumably related to the increased wifi communications associated with syncing cloud collection data. (Theory supported by reports that battery life improved when collections were deleted.)

For my PW2, I am holding off doing any updates to receive cloud collections until getting the "all-clear" for the recent updates.


----------



## hamerfan

I don't use Cloud Collections, so no worries there. 
Looking forward to Vocabulary Builder.
Thanks for the heads-up, Atunah!
Stand back, I'm going in.


----------



## Atunah

hamerfan said:


> Stand back, I'm going in.


Ok, we cleared out. One guinea pig coming up. 

My PW was out of juice sitting in a drawer so I had to put it on the charger first. I been reading on my basic and I couldn't even remember where I had put the darn PW. It's sad when you have so many kindle devices they get lost around the house.


----------



## hamerfan

The PW1 still works! So that's good.
Large download, 183 MB. It added Vocab Builder and Free Time to the menu options as well as adding covers for them in the Home view. Other than that, I don't see a lot of difference, but I haven't started using it much. Just opened and closed some books and then went to my book in progress. All okay so far.


----------



## VictoriaP

Be forewarned: if you use the non-jailbreak USE_ALT_FONTS trick with your PW1, this loophole has been *closed* in 5.4.4.


----------



## Atunah

Well, I updated my PW and well, it locked up on me.  . It tells me to insure its registered and all that bla bla in the banner on the bottom. Wifi is on and has been on for some time. But as I tried to click on a menu item, it locked up. Me things I need to do a complete restart and just let it sit and do what it apparently needs to do in the back round. Speed which wasn't very fast on it to begin with has come to a scrawling halt. Well, before it got totally locked up that is.  

What did the lock up? Clicking on cloud. I was on Device. 

I think its responding again, slowly. Not going on cloud again any time soon I guess.   It takes 15 seconds for every click I do to respond right now. That is in cloud few. I have over 2100 listed in cloud. I wonder how that is for someone with like 5000 things. 

I don't have any other device with this new cloud collection so being able to have the collections in the cloud would be nice and I wouldn't have to keep 800 items on my PW. But as slow as it is right now, its pretty unusable. Changing a page within one of those collection takes 30 seconds. I feel like I am back on dialup.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The 5.4.2 update to the PW13 had a STOOPID implementation of cloud collections.  But they've recently updated to 5.4.3 and have, perhaps, fixed some of the issues.  There've been a number of threads here about things some of us found illogical and even unworkable.  And one thread immediately adjacent to this one about the 5.4.3 update -- there'll be reports there about whether things got fixed.


----------



## Atunah

Well, I see plenty of stoopid stuff.  

I just now got all my old lovely collections to show up, 2 hours later. That is how long that took. Now I got 6 different "read" collections. . And a total of 20 pages of collections. Because I am so OCD about everything, I have to go through every little book and collection to make sure they are were they are suppose to be, even the greyed out ones. 

Needless to say, I will continue to read on my basic. This this is slow as snails now. 

I also have this odd thing of many books being in there multiple times, 3 times, 4 times. Yet, I only own one copy of those. 

I would prefer not seeing the greyed out stuff when in device only mode, but I know you guys talked about that for some time, so I expected it. I just have to sort all that stuff, I just have too. Its built into the fiber of my being to have order. Ugh.


----------



## VictoriaP

Atunah said:


> Well, I see plenty of stoopid stuff.
> 
> I just now got all my old lovely collections to show up, 2 hours later. That is how long that took. Now I got 6 different "read" collections. . And a total of 20 pages of collections. Because I am so OCD about everything, I have to go through every little book and collection to make sure they are were they are suppose to be, even the greyed out ones.
> 
> Needless to say, I will continue to read on my basic. This this is slow as snails now.
> 
> I also have this odd thing of many books being in there multiple times, 3 times, 4 times. Yet, I only own one copy of those.
> 
> I would prefer not seeing the greyed out stuff when in device only mode, but I know you guys talked about that for some time, so I expected it. I just have to sort all that stuff, I just have too. Its built into the fiber of my being to have order. Ugh.


Some of what you're seeing *may* clear itself up over the next day or so. While 5.4.2 was slow throughout on the PW2, it was definitely worst the first few days. I don't know what all it needed to do, but it did improve noticeably with time. 5.4.3, on the other hand, seems to have cleared out some bugs, because my PW2 is almost back to normal speed-wise & feels fairly zippy. With any luck, if the new update for the PW1 follows the same course, they'll be able to fix that issue for you sooner than they did for us.

Meanwhile: the same advice we've given to PW2 users since this started--PLEASE send feedback to Amazon, especially since this update has essentially crippled your PW1 in terms of speed. They cannot fix what they aren't aware of, and they won't know about your experience until you tell them.


----------



## backslidr

My pw2 re-indexed all the books when I got that last upgrade. Maybe that's why its so slow right now.


----------



## Atunah

I might check on the indexing. But what is really causing issues is trying to fix the collections. With that many from old to new, every time I do changes, it takes a while to update on the device. Heck, it keeps going back and forth with the names from before and after I rename collections. It suddenly duplicated some with the same name, that were only ever collections on the PW. 
And every thing I try to do I have to wait 10-30 plus seconds to get to the next screen. I have 2000 books that are now spread out between 20 pages of collections, many of them multiple times so I have to go in the collections and highlight each book and do the add to collection and then scroll through 20 pages to uncheck and check. This is going to take me weeks to clean up. 
I am not even kidding there. 

One thing that would help is if I could pick a collection and then to a batch add and remove from collections, but that does not exit. It only exists in batch adding to a collection from all 2000 books in my archive, but that isn't what I need. I need a faster way to consolidate the gazillion different read collections I have with each 100's of books in them. They need to all go into one so I have to do book by book by book. Arggggg


----------



## VictoriaP

Atunah said:


> One thing that would help is if I could pick a collection and then to a batch add and remove from collections, but that does not exit. It only exists in batch adding to a collection from all 2000 books in my archive, but that isn't what I need. I need a faster way to consolidate the gazillion different read collections I have with each 100's of books in them. They need to all go into one so I have to do book by book by book. Arggggg


This is why I never kept a "read" file; it would be the biggest collection on the device (or in the cloud)! I keep a TBR instead, with a smaller "up next" of 20 or so, and a still smaller "theoretically in progress" (lately, I stop reading and switch a LOT).

That said, if you have an Android, iPad/iPhone, or Kindle HDX, all of these now have Cloud Collections, and many people have found it easier to edit their collections from there. Personally, I deleted outright all my ghost collections leftover from old devices, then took the opportunity to really rethink my organizing structure. Then I cleaned up the rest a bit, and ones that I didn't access often either were deleted or were left until later to comb through and clean up.

If you haven't done a hard reboot, I do recommend doing that, then check for indexing issues. And then honestly, I'd leave wifi on and let it rest for a few hours or overnight before I tried to clean anything else up from the PW itself. Some issues with duplicate books/collections and even missing collections did sort themselves out when my Kindle was asleep.


----------



## Atunah

Reboot didn't fix anything and I can't see any indexing. It says 0, but it also says it can't find anything with my search string. 

I also don't have any other devices with cloud I can use. My fire is a 2012 HD model with no cloud like this and the only i device I have is a very old iphone I use as a prepaid. It has such a old software version that the kindle app doesn't have that cloud thingy either. I do not have the option of updating the software of it won't work as a prepaid anymore. So I have to do everything on my PW. Its just so slow like molasses. I can't delete the duplicate collections until I go in and move the books over to the proper collection. I want that to be sorted. 
I also need to have a read collection as the whole point in making this cloud thingy work is being able to sort and see the books I haven't read yet, with whatever sorting I like using. If the read ones are mixed it, then there is no point for me. 

I need to charge it anyway, it was full at update and the battery ran down just from the update and fiddling with the collections. Sigh. It took me 3 weeks to sort out my account a while back deleting all the stuff I will never read and importing and tagging everything in calibre and goodreads, so I guess I'll have to go through that again. I am sure once I am done with it it will be fine. Assuming it will be back to normal speed, if not it would be unusable as it is now. 

Tired of fiddling, going to do some reading. I am so glad I had switched to reading on my Basic back in December.


----------



## Toby

Yup. What's been said already. However, I really like using the page flip feature, so will be happy to get that on my PW1.


----------



## hamerfan

Ouch! Sorry to read of your troubles, Atunah. I've seen no slowdown at all on mine, but I don't have near as many books as you do. I hope it speeds up for you in the next day or two. Keep us posted.


----------



## VictoriaP

With regard to the indexing & search strings, a tip: Instead of a nonsense string, I actually always use either an odd or unusually spelled character name that I know for certain is on the Kindle. (For those who've got Karen Marie Moning's books, "Dageus" is a useful one, because you know the search won't turn up a zillion books. Or pick something equally rare.) This way, I know for certain the search actually worked, because it will *always* produce a result of some sort. Any stuck books will be under Not Yet Indexed at the end of the list.

Additionally, dunno if the PW1 has the same stoopid trick as the PW2, but in case it was just added with this update--the default search on a PW2 is Author and Title ONLY. To search text, you have to select "All text" from the dropdown to the left of the search box. Otherwise, it's very likely your search will come back empty.

Fingers crossed for you, Atunah. I'm really hoping your PW sorts itself out tonight & at least the slowdowns vanish. My PW2 is so speedy now on its update, it's kind of startling. It had gotten SO slow after the last one that I really feel for you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VictoriaP said:


> Additionally, dunno if the PW1 has the same stoopid trick as the PW2, but in case it was just added with this update--the default search on a PW2 is Author and Title ONLY. To search text, you have to select "All text" from the dropdown to the left of the search box. Otherwise, it's very likely your search will come back empty.


That's a good point about searching . . . and I do think it was the same on the PW(2012 model) if I'm recalling correctly. Though I no longer have that device to check.

I actually kind of like this feature because when I'm looking for a book I know by title, it's much much faster. And it strikes me as logical and probably more efficient. But you do have to remember to change it when you want it to actually search the _text_ -- as when you're checking for indexing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, at Amazon when you go to the page about this update, it says this:
-----------------------
The software update includes general improvements and the following new features:

Kindle FreeTime

FreeTime lets you create personalized profiles for kids, and give them access to titles from your collection of books. Kids can keep track of their personal reading progress and earn achievement badges. To learn more, go to Kindle FreeTime
Goodreads on Kindle

Connect with the world's largest community for readers from your Kindle Paperwhite. See what your friends are reading, share notes, and rate the books you read. To learn more, go to Find and Share Books with Goodreads on Kindle.
Cloud Collections

Use Cloud Collections to organize your content in custom categories. See your collections in a Collections view, and customize where your collections show on your device. To learn more, go to Organize Your Content with Cloud Collections.
Page Flip

While reading, you can skim the book page-by-page, scan by chapter, or skip to the end for a sneak peek without losing your place. To learn more, go to Go To Other Locations in a Book
Enhanced Bookmarks, Highlights & Notes

Access and manage all of your bookmarks, highlights, and notes more quickly and easily. To learn more, go to Bookmarks, Highlights & Notes
Smart Lookup

When you look up a word or character, Smart Lookup provides you with dictionary, X-Ray, and Wikipedia information.To learn more, go to Explore Your Book with X-Ray.
Vocabulary Builder

Words looked up in the dictionary are automatically added to Vocabulary Builder. View the definition and usage of the words, and quiz yourself with flashcards. To learn more, go to Expand Your Vocabulary.
---------------------

So, that's what's included (formatted a little more read-ably on amazon: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201064850)

If you follow the link that is *Organize Your Content with Cloud Collections*, it takes you to _exactly_ the same page as if you follow a similar link from the PW'13 update page for version 5.4.3: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201455650

It does appear, from the section at the bottom of that page -- View and Manage Collections -- that there has been some improvement. Only time will tell if it's enough.  For folks who have had many devices over the years and have used collections on all of them, the first experience with this update is probably going to be HUGELY NEGATIVE because it, STOOPIDLY, includes every collection you've ever had on every device you've ever had. And so before you can do anything useful, you first have to do a major clean up. It really needs to have something that lets YOU decide which collections to keep and which to import.

When I first got this update on my PW'13, I had, fortunately, not quite as many and had already cleaned them up via my HDX, so there wasn't really any duplication when the PW updated.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> It does appear, from the section at the bottom of that page -- View and Manage Collections -- that there has been some improvement. Only time will tell if it's enough.  For folks who have had many devices over the years and have used collections on all of them, the first experience with this update is probably going to be HUGELY NEGATIVE because it, STOOPIDLY, includes every collection you've ever had on every device you've ever had. And so before you can do anything useful, you first have to do a major clean up. It really needs to have something that lets YOU decide which collections to keep and which to import.
> 
> When I first got this update on my PW'13, I had, fortunately, not quite as many and had already cleaned them up via my HDX, so there wasn't really any duplication when the PW updated.


That is exactly it. When did we start to have collections, with the K3 right? And I had 3 replacements with that one. And because I am so OCD I did the collections on every one, with different symbols as I did back then to sort them by alphabet. So I have (30) PNR, ~PNR, PNR, .pnr. You get the idea. I have multiples and all have books in them, on and off device. So I have to go through each one and checkmark off and on and it takes forever. Its a tad faster than yesterday, but still slow and it likes to get stuck on the black bar on the bottom you hit when you done selecting.

All the searches I did returned (0) Items, all text, random string, a word I know is in there, didn't matter. No indexing. 
I have been getting multiple popups layered over each other constantly. Right now its stuck in when I pulled the keyboard up to look something up and I have the keyboard, 2 drop down menus and a popup menu open all at once. *sigh.

I am down to 67 collections. Its going very slow. Especially since it keeps locking up still.

I think that everything I do like multiple checkmarks on and off and such within collections syncs with cloud right away, or tries to at least. I tried doing my stuff with wifi off, but the constant nagging drove me nuts. I like it to sync as I go so its finally fixed what I am trying to fix. I am trying to go down to my about 25 collections total. Once that is done, it should be good to go from there. Assuming some of the speed comes back. Its really bad right now. Its been stuck frozen now for 5 minutes. I did a lot of reboots already, none of them have fixed it. I think its just the amount of the collections and so many books in the cloud that belong to so many collections right now. And the amount of books I have, all combined.

If the PW was my device to read on right now, I would be peeved. Its pretty unusable even for reading right now. I haven't even been able to check any of the features yet. Just too slow.


----------



## history_lover

FINALLY!


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

For what it's worth, I updated my PW last night. The speed seems fine. I don't have any collections though and I manage my books with Calibre and keep only a dozen or so on the device at any one time. My guess is the slowdown is indexing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> That is exactly it. When did we start to have collections, with the K3 right? And I had 3 replacements with that one. And because I am so OCD I did the collections on every one, with different symbols as I did back then to sort them by alphabet. So I have (30) PNR, ~PNR, PNR, .pnr. You get the idea. I have multiples and all have books in them, on and off device. So I have to go through each one and checkmark off and on and it takes forever. Its a tad faster than yesterday, but still slow and it likes to get stuck on the black bar on the bottom you hit when you done selecting.
> 
> All the searches I did returned (0) Items, all text, random string, a word I know is in there, didn't matter. No indexing.
> I have been getting multiple popups layered over each other constantly. Right now its stuck in when I pulled the keyboard up to look something up and I have the keyboard, 2 drop down menus and a popup menu open all at once. *sigh.
> 
> I am down to 67 collections. Its going very slow. Especially since it keeps locking up still.
> 
> I think that everything I do like multiple checkmarks on and off and such within collections syncs with cloud right away, or tries to at least. I tried doing my stuff with wifi off, but the constant nagging drove me nuts. I like it to sync as I go so its finally fixed what I am trying to fix. I am trying to go down to my about 25 collections total. Once that is done, it should be good to go from there. Assuming some of the speed comes back. Its really bad right now. Its been stuck frozen now for 5 minutes. I did a lot of reboots already, none of them have fixed it. I think its just the amount of the collections and so many books in the cloud that belong to so many collections right now. And the amount of books I have, all combined.
> 
> If the PW was my device to read on right now, I would be peeved. Its pretty unusable even for reading right now. I haven't even been able to check any of the features yet. Just too slow.


SEND FEEDBACK TO AMAZON ABOUT THE PROBLEMS YOU'RE HAVING.

(Caps not to be yelling, so much as for major emphasis! )


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> SEND FEEDBACK TO AMAZON ABOUT THE PROBLEMS YOU'RE HAVING.
> 
> (Caps not to be yelling, so much as for major emphasis! )


I will, but I think I have to straighten out the collection issues first. I don't think the majority of users have or had as many collections as I and others do. If I had known this was coming, I would have always been more careful. But how was I suppose to know that all my past doings are coming back to haunt me. Yikes. 
Not really sure what I would write to feedback. I am not very good explaining this especially in writing. It would be nothing but babbling right now so not very useful. I can barely explain it coherently here in posts.

There really is no other choice but to plow through this mess now. All they would have me do is reboot and roboot, I already did that. There is no indexing going on, so it has to be the gazillion of books that are in gazillion of collections and it all has to keep talking back and forth with the cloud. 
I am too frustrated to do feedback at the moment. Can't think. Since I seem to be one of the few that seems to have these issues, it wouldn't really make any difference anyway.

Like I said, it took me 3 weeks to clean up my account, which I am glad is done before this mess hit. I got rid of like 1000 books. So this will take a while, no way around that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah, I hear ya . . . . . keep explaining it here and then copy and paste your posts when you send the feedback email.  That's what I did when the STOOPID update first came out for the PW'13. 

I've not got the latest yet, but when I do I will be sure to let them know what they did right and what is still STOOPID.


----------



## GBear

I'm sorry to hear of your problems, Atunah, and agree with Ann that you've explained your frustration very well in your posts, so cutting and pasting them into feedback would be helpful. Having done that myself, I do have a question for others about the best communications path for this feedback?

When I go to the Kindle support site, it asks for categories of feedback and none seem exactly appropriate. This isn't a new feature request, nor a "failure to update" on the software, so I end up picking a category that seems fairly close and hoping that it finds someone who cares. (Which, based on subsequent actions, I'm not sure that it did!) How have others given feedback on STOOPID updates?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As I recall, there was a fairly generic option that I used when I sent feedback after the first one for the PW'13.


----------



## Atunah

Well, this is ridiculous. I kept thinking I am seeing things, but collections I have sorted and deleted, keep coming back. With the sorted books back in them. I wittled it down to 60 collections this morning. Now I am back to 64 and everything I did is back. All the work was for nothing. It is so random. How am I suppose to sort and get rid of collections if they keep coming back.


----------



## aleelee

I just want to add that my Kindle slowed down to the point it was almost useless after the update.  A restart seems to have fixed the problem though. *crossing fingers*


----------



## GBear

aleelee said:


> I just want to add that my Kindle slowed down to the point it was almost useless after the update. A restart seems to have fixed the problem though. *crossing fingers*


I don't think that Amazon would have released this for PW1 if it didn't at least appear to offer acceptable performance in their test scenarios. However, I think that some of us long-time users, like Atunah with thousands of books in collections, are likely to be pushing the limits beyond those lab tests. (Shame on Amazon, though, if they weren't considering the avid user!)

I also would expect that any system slowdowns will be worse on the PW1 than the PW2 due to the slower processor. We speculated on several threads about whether all the features on PW2 would migrate to PW1, because the PW1 might not have the resources to support all the features with adequate performance. It looks like Amazon either determined that PW1 did have enough power to support them, or decided that the benefit of adding the features to the PW1 and supporting a common set of features across the two PW's justified any performance degradation that might be perceived on the PW1.


----------



## Atunah

I am about to give up. I think I am going to to a factory reset and forget about collections all together. Now of course that won't delete the old collections, so I still have to go through those one by one, but I don't know anymore how to get this PW to be usable anymore. I am tired of fiddling with it and waiting for loading. Everything I do keeps going back to the way it was. I have 2100 books to sort, tired of all that work. 

If the factory reset doesn't fix it, I'll just put it aside and pretend I don't have it. I just don't have the mental strength to deal with having to call, just can't do it. Can't talk well right now and chat never works for me either. Just too much stress right now. 

I just want to read, this is ridiculous. Can't believe a kindle has finally defeated me. They used to be so simple, now its all this cloud and syncing and other carp. Takes all the fun out of books for me.


----------



## Sam Rivers

I am trying the download; it got up to 583kb and stopped.  I am going to leave it alone and hopefully the rest of it will come down.  Perhaps too many people are trying to download it and it has overloaded the system.


----------



## Sam Rivers

> I am about to give up. I think I am going to to a factory reset and forget about collections all together. Now of course that won't delete the old collections, so I still have to go through those one by one, but I don't know anymore how to get this PW to be usable anymore. I am tired of fiddling with it and waiting for loading. Everything I do keeps going back to the way it was. I have 2100 books to sort, tired of all that work.
> 
> If the factory reset doesn't fix it, I'll just put it aside and pretend I don't have it. I just don't have the mental strength to deal with having to call, just can't do it. Can't talk well right now and chat never works for me either. Just too much stress right now.
> 
> I just want to read, this is ridiculous. Can't believe a kindle has finally defeated me. They used to be so simple, now its all this cloud and syncing and other carp. Takes all the fun out of books for me. Sad


I keep the actual number of books on my Kindle to less than a 100 since I think too many slow it down. I can always download them from the cloud if I want to read them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I am about to give up. I think I am going to to a factory reset and forget about collections all together. Now of course that won't delete the old collections, so I still have to go through those one by one, but I don't know anymore how to get this PW to be usable anymore. I am tired of fiddling with it and waiting for loading. Everything I do keeps going back to the way it was. I have 2100 books to sort, tired of all that work.
> 
> If the factory reset doesn't fix it, I'll just put it aside and pretend I don't have it. I just don't have the mental strength to deal with having to call, just can't do it. Can't talk well right now and chat never works for me either. Just too much stress right now.
> 
> I just want to read, this is ridiculous. Can't believe a kindle has finally defeated me. They used to be so simple, now its all this cloud and syncing and other carp. Takes all the fun out of books for me.


A factory reset willl not remove the update, unfortunately....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A factory reset willl not remove the update, unfortunately....
> 
> Betsy


I know, I don't mean to remove the update, I just am trying one last thing. To start with a semi clean slate. Minus the pesky collections that wont go away. I have now some coming back last night. I deleted them, wifi has been off, I synced often, yet here they are again. Randomly, sometimes they there, then they gone. Its just useless. 
My K1 is 10 times faster than this. Just horrible.

And its frozen again....


----------



## Atunah

Ok I went and did a factory re-start. I did not delete anything else from the kindle itself, so there were like 40 collections with already a lot of work done, like putting in 100's off books into the "read" collection for example. Those books were not on the kindle, but the greyed out kind. 

Well everything is gone after the reset. It did remember its name, but that is about it. It got its name after I registered it again that is. 

So if one just has one cloud device like me and for any reason one has to reset to factory, or get a replacement, then I assume everything one ever did in sorting and all the collections are then gone. I figured it kept that in the cloud somewhere, guess not. So everything I did since last night for hours was well, for the dogs.   

So since I don't have a PW2, I can't compare the speed, but having watched some videos of those new features, I do think the PW1 is a bit slower. Would make sense with a slower processor. But at least its usable again now. I am just back to 2008 and my K1 with no collections.  

I checked out the page flip feature finally and its really really nifty. I tried it out on a book I was reading on my basic and with all the back and forth, it wouldn't sync to where I needed to be and the basic wasn't laying near me. So I flipped around in that feature until I found what I remembered and it actually worked. It is a lot faster this way and I like that it always remembers the last location you started with so you don't get lost. You can click on the bottom to the location you started with. You pull up the flip thingy by swiping up from the bottom. 

I won't be using free time I don't think, I don't have kids. I will be using the vocabulary, that will be neat for me. Still filling the english side of my brain as I empty the german. Apparently in my brain, something goes in, something else has to go.  

So with a bare PW1 this update works. I have no collections and 1 book on it now. 

Am I missing any features? Is it going to fetch tea for me? fold my clothes? 
I'll update if any of the collections come back again, but right now they are gone. So one device with this cloud collection thing and if it goes out, so do the collections. Now that I know that, I won't bother with them anymore. I'll use calibre, goodreads and booklikes for my book organization and to pick what to read next.


----------



## VictoriaP

Atunah said:


> I know, I don't mean to remove the update, I just am trying one last thing. To start with a semi clean slate. Minus the pesky collections that wont go away. I have now some coming back last night. I deleted them, wifi has been off, I synced often, yet here they are again. Randomly, sometimes they there, then they gone. Its just useless.
> My K1 is 10 times faster than this. Just horrible.
> 
> And its frozen again....


Atunah, when I first updated to 5.4.2, it took several days for my Collections and changes to sort themselves out--I had the same problem you did, and changes weren't sticking. The solution was to leave it alone for several days; most likely, it was a case of trying to do too much at once, and some changes clearly weren't being correctly communicated with the servers, while all along the poor device was also trying to suddenly reindex 700+ books. There's only so much memory & processing power it has available to use, and I overwhelmed it.

Download your books in small batches. Make sure all your books are indexed fully before you do anything else--the "no results" you were getting regardless of search parameters means something was wrong before, so don't do anything (beyond perhaps reading) until you get actual proper search results back with no books stuck in "not yet indexed". Then...wait. Have a cup of tea. Go read on the baby K. It may take several hours for all your collections to come through and some of last night's work may have survived; resist the urge to touch any of them until everything stabilizes on the device. Again, it may be a while. I would turn my device on and something new would show up. It was bizarre. But eventually, it all settled down and from then forward, changes I've made stick around just fine.

With any luck, then the slowdowns will remain a thing of the past and you can edit your collections without it being quite so painful. It's still a stoooopid implementation, but it shouldn't be as bad as you've currently been experiencing.

(Vocabulary builder is one of my favorite features too, I think you'll like it a lot!)


----------



## Atunah

Ok, so the collections came back after what now, couple of hours? I just couldn't see them since they are in the cloud without a star and I hadn't sorted the cloud by collections. I think I like this thing with the stars, I can have a lot of collections, but I don't have to have them all showing at all times. And now I basically cleaned off all the files and books with the factory restart and start fresh. It is still freezing a bit here and there and sometimes really slow going from menu to menu, so it is slower than before. Considering especially that I had 850 items on it before the update and now I have like 10. It should be faster. Oh well, I guess they pushed the processor as far as they could.


----------



## readingril

My Special Offers are gone from my PW1 with the upgrade. I can't decide if that's a good or bad thing? Hm.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> My Special Offers are gone from my PW1 with the upgrade. I can't decide if that's a good or bad thing? Hm.


Mine were gone for a day, then they came back. Enjoy it while it lasts. 

So far so good on my PW. Book reading works good again. But multi selecting collections from a book still is very slow. But I don't have to do that very often, I think I am set for now with my collections.

I tried the goodreads thingy and won't do that again. It rebooted my PW twice while I was looking around my account and my friends and its a bit slow.

Only thing I don't like about the collection thing is this. Lets see how I can explain this best. Lets say I have 40 collections, but only have 3 of those starred and on my device. So when I sorted by collections before, any book that was in a collection would not show on the home page anymore. So I added a sample to my kindle. I added the sample to the sample collection. That collection is not starred. So now the sample is still listed below the 3 starred collections on my home screen, even though I added it to a collection. I have it set to my items and also collections on the right. Just like I used too. 
I get that only starred ones show up, but the whole point of that is so I don't have to have 3 pages of collections on my home page. But I am going to have to do that in order to have items I download not be listed below the collection like they are un-tagged.

Did I make sense here?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's correct, items on a device that are in a collection not on the device will show up as books after the collections, when sorted by collections.  It works the same way on the PW2.

You may want to add a fourth collection to your device.  I have a "Samples, Prime Lending and Borrows" collection.  You can have items in the sample collection and one of your genre collections...I don't actually sample very often, so I removed that one from my PW2.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's correct, items on a device that are in a collection not on the device will show up as books after the collections, when sorted by collections. It works the same way on the PW2.
> 
> You may want to add a fourth collection to your device. I have a "Samples, Prime Lending and Borrows" collection. You can have items in the sample collection and one of your genre collections...I don't actually sample very often, so I removed that one from my PW2.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I am going to just have some main collections starred like you said. All my genres and sub genres and other collections are not starred, so I don't have to see them all the time. I have 40, so I don't want to clutter the home page. So I'll just make sure to have starred collections there for the things I actually download to the device. Borrows, samples, next to read, currently reading. Something like that. I just noticed that with that sample that it acts like this with this new system of starred and non starred collections. 
I do use samples, but not to read them, I don't read samples for vetting books. But sometimes I need a reminder of something, or do the prime books and such. More like place holders. Of course I didn't think of that when I did the factory reset yesterday. Oops. All my samples were gone and they don't sync with the cloud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I have 33 collections and will probably have more--I have some temporary ones that come and go, some for long series that I follow.  But I only have six that I keep on my PW2.  I like to have my five main genres that I read in, and "Fiction" which is a catchall.  (One of the other five is "Nonfiction," so I'm covered for catchalls.  )

The book I'm currently reading I move out of the collections on my PW so it sits below the collections.  It's the only book out of my collections.

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, I just updated without having seen this thread and... whoa.

I like many aspects of the update, but it implemented Cloud Collections without even asking me.

I tend to sort my books into collection organized by author. (All Stephen King into a Stephen King collection, and so on.)

I probably had 50 such collections.

For authors with multiple series, I had multiple collections (e.g., Max Allan Collins - Quarry, Max Allen Collins - Nate Heller, etc.)

Well, only about half of them are showing up. The list starts mid-alphabet with J (Johnathan Kellerman) and goes to the end of the list, but anything from earlier? Like Blake Crouch or David McAfee? The collection is ONLY there in the cloud, but I can't see it on my 1st-gen PaperWhite.

I mean, the books are still there, but they're scattered among a bunch of uncollected titles and... isn't that why I sorted my books into collections in the first place? To not have to go scrolling through a huge list?

I'm torn between waiting for a few days to see if it sorts itself out, or doing a reset.

Advice? How long should I wait?

P.S. How safe and effective is it (or is it even possible) to delete old collections from the Cloud? Or even currently-used collections. Because I'm half-tempted to delete everything from the device so it's all in the Cloud, then delete all collections from the Cloud, then start from scratch completely and get it all done right.

But some of the stuff others have said make me worry that this might not even be possible...


----------



## CraigInOregon

Whoops! Solved it!

In the first sort column, put "Collections," and in the second column put "Title"

It will list ONLY your "Cloud Collections," not individual titles.

Then you can sort through the collections only.

I deleted old ones (duplicates) and ones I didn't want on the device, paring it down to a sleek 95(!) collections.

Then, I made sure that I had all of the collections I wanted appearing on my Kindle set to "Show In All Views"

That brought back my full count of collections, when I have my Kindle in my preferred list view, with the first sort being "Books" and the second sort being "Collections."

Deleting duplicate or unwanted collections means you get flashed a warning that this'll affect all my cloud devices, and then I click Okay, because I want the one's I'm deleting gone anyway.

In "On Device" mode, it only shows how many titles I have total, but click through and the ones still on my device are listed in black, the cloud ones in gray.

So, like with John Locke, it'll say John Locke and 25 titles under that, but when I click through, only "Casting Call" (his latest) is in black. The rest are in gray.

So, it didn't really delete anything off my KPW1, it just was sorta messed up in showing me what was there.

Once I figured things out, it took 5-10 minutes to get it all sorted and displaying the way I want it to, again.


----------



## Atunah

Glad you got it sorted out. For me it took like 12 hours for all of the collections to appear. I am talking about older stuff from older devices too. And I deleted some and they came back. It finally stuck again after a few hours. I did end up doing the factory reset because my kindle was so slow and kept getting stuck I couldn't take it anymore. It all stayed sorted pretty much in the cloud, but that too took a while to get back.

I am thinking the servers were working overtime on that first day. But all I wanted was a usable PW. 

All I am thinking is that now that I got it all sorted and it syncs with the cloud, I should be good for future device I get. My basic of course doesn't care about any of this, nor does my K3 or my Fire HD. But I will get future kindle devices of course and so hopefully I got rid of all the years past collections and they stay gone. I also assume that any change I make now will sync right away and stay that way and that there won't be any more ghost collections floating around.


----------



## history_lover

I updated and have had no collections problems yet - but then, I never created collections on any app devices and all my previous Kindles have been deregistered from my account so I don't think I have any collections floating in the cloud.


----------



## Atunah

history_lover said:


> I updated and have had no collections problems yet - but then, I never created collections on any app devices and all my previous Kindles have been deregistered from my account so I don't think I have any collections floating in the cloud.
> 
> Is there a way to remove the Free Time thing from the home page? I don't need or want to use it and it's just taking up space on my home page. I saw I could turn off the Vocab Builder, which removed that from the home page - but I don't see a way to do the same with Free Time? That will annoying but if that's the worst of the update, I can live with it.


You can hold down the free time thingy and it gives the option of turning it off and to learn more. I still want to explore the thing and don't want to turn it off right now. Knowing my luck, I make it disappear never to be found again. I'll let you try that. 

As to collections, I had collections show up I hadn't used for 3 years and such. I had done a factory reset on my K3 a year ago and I still had the old collection from even previous K3"s show up. I had 3 replacements on those. It took a while for them to show and there didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason for it. Not all collections I ever made showed up, just some. I had like 5 different "read" collections, all a bit differently named. Some 3-4 years old.


----------



## history_lover

Atunah said:


> You can hold down the free time thingy and it gives the option of turning it off and to learn more.


Yeah I figured that out a few minutes later and then edited my post, lol.

I'm most disappointed that despite the GR integration, I still can't post a status update about the book I'm reading to GR from my Kindle. You'd think that would be a no-brainer, they've really missed a trick there. But at least I can change shelves from it so when I start reading a new book, I can change it to my currently reading shelf on GR from my Kindle. And unless I'm writing a review, I can rate a book and move it to my read shelf from my Kindle too.


----------



## hamerfan

Atunah said:


> You can hold down the free time thingy and it gives the option of turning it off and to learn more.


Thanks for this tip! I thought I'd just have to learn to ignore it, but *poof* it's now gone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hamerfan said:


> Thanks for this tip! I thought I'd just have to learn to ignore it, but *poof* it's now gone.


You can do the same thing with Vocabulary Builder (if that's part of the update for the PW1).

Betsy


----------



## backslidr

I have never seen an update for software from any company that has caused its users so much time and trouble in order to try to get things back to where its usable for them. I like Amazon. I buy most everything from them and have for years, but lets face it. They really blew it this time. After many hours I finally got my kindle to where I was finally satisfied with it but I got so frustrated I went out and bought a different brand. An update isnt supposed to drive people to doing that. Amazon should get credit when they do things right but we shouldnt hesitate to complain when they do something like this to us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I think there has been plenty of complaining.    I know I've done my share. 

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Thank you for all of the updated information on the PW1 fiasco - no thanks Amazon, I don't want this update.  I seriously hope that they are only pushing the update over WiFi (like they did with the K3/KK).  I told my PW1 to forget all WiFi networks and am just connecting with the 3G.
I am convinced that they have absolutely no idea how to handle people with large libraries or those people who have had at least one of every Kindle model that has been out...


----------



## history_lover

Andra said:


> Thank you for all of the updated information on the PW1 fiasco - no thanks Amazon, I don't want this update. I seriously hope that they are only pushing the update over WiFi (like they did with the K3/KK). I told my PW1 to forget all WiFi networks and am just connecting with the 3G.
> I am convinced that they have absolutely no idea how to handle people with large libraries or those people who have had at least one of every Kindle model that has been out...


Well, I don't know if I'm the exception to the rule or there are plenty of others who just haven't spoken about it, but my update went fine. I haven't had every Kindle model but I did have a KK, KT, and now a PW1. And I did have collections on them - not many, but I did used to have collections I don't use anymore. Oddly, when I go to add a book to a collection, I can see all my old collections BUT they never showed up on my home page so it doesn't bother me. I did also have some books in the cloud appearing (greyed out) in my to-read collection even though I had clearly removed them from that collection a long time ago. That was weird but there weren't many so I just removed them and problem solved. I know other people have bigger libraries but at 450 books, my library isn't small either.

For me, the most annoying thing so far is that the update brought another dozen and a half user guides I don't need (in MYK, not on my device, thankfully) - three in English! Because that's necessary. The rest in other languages. The annoying thing is that I went to delete them from MYK and it says I can't! I'm sure I deleted useless dictionaries and user guides in foreign languages from MYK before but suddenly it's stuck there cluttering it forever.


----------



## readingril

It wasn't until last night my Special Offers returned.  

I only have a couple of collections, which I don't really use, so that collection bit doesn't really affect me. I really like being able to scan through a book, or go chapter by chapter. That feature alone is worth the upgrade for me.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Once I figured out what to do, it wasn't that hard or time consuming to fix. So the update isn't that bad. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perennial Reader

I had no trouble with my update. It was good to know some of the problems others had before I downloaded the new upgrade because I cleaned up my kindle and everything went smooth. I actually  like being able to flip through whole chapters and I now have page numbers too!


----------



## tsemple

I had previously established a set of Cloud Collections which I've been using on my Fire HD2 and the Android and iOS apps, and had ZERO collections on my PW1, and the update was seamless. I tried not-Cloud Collections previously and found them rather useless and ugly. But since I switch between reading devices with some frequency, CCs made a lot of sense and so I have set up a few. 

Mostly I just want to keep track of what I haven't yet read, and what I'm currently reading. I don't break things down to genre/author/subject, it's too much work and I don't approach reading in that way: books just lie on a continuum of 'interesting' to 'not interesting', and that's a variable property so it doesn't make any sense to me to lock them into categories. 

The main benefit of CCs for me is that I can easily figure out which things in my library I haven't yet read, without having to have them on any particular device. Once I read it, the book generally is removed from all collections and devices. If I want to re-read something, it is easy enough to find it and put it in my Current Reading collection (and again this can be done on any of the reading devices I use these days, thanks to this update).

I have been pretty much keeping my PW in 'Collections' view, and 'starred' Current Reading so it can be found in any view.

But CCs were just the icing on the cake for me with this update. The reworked Notes/Bookmarks, page flip, and popup footnotes are things I've envied of PW2 owners for months, and I'm even using the GR integration and Vocabulary Builder a little.

The only thing they bungled (in my opinion) is the multiple dictionary support. Yes, it is great that you can choose to look up a selected word in any available dictionary. But it used to 'cascade': if lookup failed in the default dictionary the other dictionaries for that language would be automatically searched as well. But it no longer cascades: e.g., now my English-Latin dictionary is not so useful for looking up Latin words, as I have to let default lookup fail, then select it manually. If you are studying a foreign language and your translation dictionary fails to have a given word, it will no longer fallback to the 'native' dictionary. I've sent my kindle-feedback on this and encourage others to do the same.


----------



## KyahCA

Finally, the update I've been waiting for.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

history_lover said:


> I know other people have bigger libraries but at 450 books, my library isn't small either.


450 books, to me, is a tiny library. I have more than that in my "Fiction" category (which I'm working at whittling down as it is 71 pages long on my PW with all the "not on device" books showing up in device view, pretty unusable). 

Betsy


----------



## history_lover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 450 books, to me, is a tiny library. I have more than that in my "Fiction" category (which I'm working at whittling down as it is 71 pages long on my PW with all the "not on device" books showing up in device view, pretty unusable).
> 
> Betsy


Yes, it's all relative to us. My point is that to the system, 400 or 4,000 shouldn't really matter because one will still probably have hundreds of books in any given collection so how it handles them will be the same.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

history_lover said:


> Yes, it's all relative to us. My point is that to the system, 400 or 4,000 shouldn't really matter because one will still probably have hundreds of books in any given collection so how it handles them will be the same.


The Kindle Theory of Relativity. 

I do think we had different experiences, though. When I registered my PW2 to my account, after the latest update, I did have every collection that had been made across several devices show up on the home page of my PW2, which is not what you experienced, per your earlier post. So I'm not sure why that was different. 

And I think, no matter the size of the library, having books NOT on the device be visible when one is choosing "Device" view is not right... 

If I had only 400 books, spread across genres in the same distribution I have now, that would be about 80 books in my largest collection--or about 10 pages when viewing the collection on the device. Which is still too many, when only a few of those books are actually on the device, but I can live with it. As it is now, in my largest collection, Fiction (563 books), there are only ten books on the device, but 71 pages of books when I look at that collection with "On Device" view. Fortunately, right now, sorting by "Recent" keeps those books on the first couple of pages. I realize it's my issue for having Fiction as a catchall and having so many books in it, but that worked fine for me before the update. *shrug* I'll probably make a "Fiction on PW" collection and then add the books currently on the device to that, and then remove the larger Fiction collection and use that one only in the Cloud.

What can I say--I bought my Kindle, in part, to be able to carry a library with me. So it's always going to have a bunch of books on it.



tsemple said:


> Mostly I just want to keep track of what I haven't yet read, and what I'm currently reading. I don't break things down to genre/author/subject, it's too much work and I don't approach reading in that way: books just lie on a continuum of 'interesting' to 'not interesting', and that's a variable property so it doesn't make any sense to me to lock them into categories.


Cool to hear how people are using Cloud Collections and which features they're enjoying.

I actually don't use most of the other features in the update--from switching dictionaries to GR integration to Vocabulary Builder. I do use the page flip every now and then, but can live without it.

I only have books in my Kindle library that I consider interesting, or at least when I bought them.  But sometimes I'm in the mood for something light, sometimes romance, sometimes a thriller. And I like a lot of series, and some I re-read, so having collections for those authors makes sense. "Reading Next" doesn't really work for me because by the time I look at that collection, I'm not in the mood. I know this because I have Reading Next in the signature Reading Bar. I hardly ever read something from "Reading Next."

I love that we have options in how we use collections. The ability to choose which collections appear on the device is a major improvememt.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

My library from Amazon is around 3,000 items now.  And I like being able to distinguish what is on the device and what is on the cloud.  I do not want to wade through all the stuff in the cloud even if it's greyed out when I choose to look at what's on the device.  My cloud currently shows 316 pages - too many to page through on a regular basis.  That is terrible programming and it is totally backwards from the way Amazon has implemented those views in the past.  I am not sure I understand their thinking on that...  device = what is actually on the device
But I am glad to hear that some of you are enjoying the update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> My library from Amazon is around 3,000 items now. And I like being able to distinguish what is on the device and what is on the cloud. I do not want to wade through all the stuff in the cloud even if it's greyed out when I choose to look at what's on the device. My cloud currently shows 316 pages - too many to page through on a regular basis. That is terrible programming and it is totally backwards from the way Amazon has implemented those views in the past. I am not sure I understand their thinking on that... device = what is actually on the device
> But I am glad to hear that some of you are enjoying the update.


I agree completely. It's not the way it should be. Enjoying the update may be too strong. But it's made me happier than I have been in a while. I still think it was a STOOPID implementation. And I still think one should be able to see ONLY those things on the device.

But the ability to designate some collections to be on the device, and others not, has improved things. By having a limited number of collections visible on the device, my home page is now only two pages long, despite my over 2600 books. When I have "Cloud" selected, my home page is 131 pages long, with a view of "My items" and sorted by collection. It's 229 pages when viewed by "My items" and sorted by author.

So I have specified six major collections to be on the device; any book I download goes into one of those six collections except the book I'm currently reading. So, really, my home page is one page as the second page is just my dictionaries.

It hasn't solved the problem of books not on the device being visible on the device. Which is why I'm leaning more and more to separate collections just for the PW. I've got one now that combines a couple of my subgenres. I may have more, even if they duplicate the main collections.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Hmm, been away from the forum for a while and I have a PW1.  I've been hoping I would get an update for the page-flip feature.  Not sure what to expect with the collections and reading through this thread has me totally confused.    I guess I'll just find out what happens when I get the update, then maybe I'll understand what you all are talking about and what I need to do to fix or work around any problems.


----------



## Atunah

Dragle said:


> Hmm, been away from the forum for a while and I have a PW1. I've been hoping I would get an update for the page-flip feature. Not sure what to expect with the collections and reading through this thread has me totally confused.  I guess I'll just find out what happens when I get the update, then maybe I'll understand what you all are talking about and what I need to do to fix or work around any problems.


That is what I kept thinking. What is this collection thingy so that is why I went ahead and manually downloaded it the first day. I figured it either goes smooth, or if it doesn't, I'd rather sort it out sooner rather than later. 
You may not have any issues like many others don't. It just depends on what your past usage was with collections and how many books you have. And or course if some of the way this is done is even a bother for you or not. 
I just wanted to get it out of the way as its something that is now normal procedure for new kindle devices.

I am now fine after a couple of days of huge frustration. I am still finishing my sorting into one catch all collection, but I have no hurry on that one. I do a few at a time.


----------



## Dragle

I've got different collections on my old K3 and my new PW1, so there will probably be some work involved.  On the bright side, I don't have as many of them, or as many books as the people who seem to have had it the worst.  I'll just have to evaluate and then look through the threads to see how to go about deleting the extra collections or whatever.  I know I won't like seeing grayed-out cloud books listed in collections when I have Device selected instead of Cloud--as some have said, that seems STOOPID.


----------



## ladyk

Question.

Before, you could place a book in a collection (let's say an already-read collection where you want to keep the book on your PW1 because its a fav you may re-read over and over) and this book would NOT show up on your regular view of the homepage to clutter up all your other un-read books. Also, you were able to hide the collection as a whole... the collection & the books in said collection. Neither would show up on the homepage screen even if your most recent book was a book in that particular collection and you had the homepage sorted by "recent".

Has anyone been able to do that? Or am I sort of doomed to see the collection icon take up a space for one of my book covers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm confused...I don't ever remember being able to hide collections on the PW1?  You could turn off viewing by collection, say, view by author or title,  but then any books in the collections would show up, and the collections themselves would be interspersed, if by title, and at the end, if by author.  Or maybe I'm remembering this wrong?  I just doublechecked on my baby K, which I thought was the same.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toby

I have finally figured out how to name my reduced new collections. I am going to try to keep it to 9. I just started making the changes on 2 of my kindles. I have 1 question. When I tried to make a different collection name on my PW2 with wifi on, & I starting to put books already on the kindle in the new collection name, not in a previous collection, I got a pop up message saying that, I think, the books won't sync in the cloud. Why would I get this message? I don't have the new update yet on either the PW2 or PW1.


----------



## ladyk

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm confused...I don't ever remember being able to hide collections on the PW1? You could turn off viewing by collection, say, view by author or title, but then any books in the collections would show up, and the collections themselves would be interspersed, if by title, and at the end, if by author. Or maybe I'm remembering this wrong? I just doublechecked on my baby K, which I thought was the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


Hmm, well I don't remember how I actually did it. I believe it was sorted as "All Items" and then "Collection". After I put all the books into the Read-Collection, I then sorted by "Books" and then second was filtered by, most likely, "Recent" because "Collection" would be grayed out.

So I can sort the first by "All Items" and second by "collections" to pull up my collection and books within. After I re-read for the umpteenth time, I can sort by "Books" then "Recent" again and it wouldn't show that collection nor the books inside.

For some reason I can't do that anymore. I either can put the books in collection and then have the collection icon shown. Or I can hide the collection icon but then my books within that collection would be mixed with everything on the homepage.

I hope I'm making sense.

ETA: Oh, I believe I sorted it that way because All Items & Collection - well, it shows everything and then I had it sorted by collection so that folder would show up first. Then I would switch the sort order by Books &Recent because then it would take out everything that wasn't a book (so that's why my Collection disappeared); however, it would take everything within the collection folder as well and then sort whatever is left on the homepage (just books) by most recent. I'm trying to go back to that.


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm confused...I don't ever remember being able to hide collections on the PW1? You could turn off viewing by collection, say, view by author or title, but then any books in the collections would show up, and the collections themselves would be interspersed, if by title, and at the end, if by author. Or maybe I'm remembering this wrong? I just doublechecked on my baby K, which I thought was the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


It's confusing and I don't know how it is on later PW's, but on my PW1, you have a Filter selection (All items, Books, Docs, etc) and a Sort selection (Recent, Title, Author, Collections). If Sort is by Collections then anything within a Collection is hidden. And if Filter is anything other than All Items, then Collections are hidden.

Even more confusing: If Filter is anything other than All Items and Sort is anything other than Collections, and you want to sort by Collections, you will see that it is not selectable! You first have to change the Filter back to All Items and only then can you select to Sort by Collections.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, thought to pull out my Touch instead...(I was in the midst of a power outage last night, shoulda thought of the Touch.  I think working in the dark addled me. )

I see what y'all are saying, Dragle and LadyK!  I'm not sure I ever sorted that way on my PW, so that's why I didn't remember.  If I switch to viewing by Books and sorting by Collections, only books not in Collections show up (36 of them).  Interesting!  And if I switch to viewing by Books and sorting by Title, say, I have 259 books, presumably all of them on the device!  And I guess Collections are no longer selectable as a sort because Collections aren't part of the list of titles.  Again, interesting!

On my PW2, if I view by Books and sort by Collections, I'm shown a list of seven things--my six collections and one book.  So collections are treated like books for viewing purposes.  And if you sort by Title or Author while viewing books, the collections are there also.

LadyZ--what you want to do is "unstar" your collections.  Then they will only show up when you are viewing by collections.  Do this by pressing and holding on each cover and then tap on "Show ONly in Collections View."

To see your collections, switch to viewing by collections.

Hope this helps!  Sorry for my confusion last night!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> I have 1 question. When I tried to make a different collection name on my PW2 with wifi on, & I starting to put books already on the kindle in the new collection name, not in a previous collection, I got a pop up message saying that, I think, the books won't sync in the cloud. Why would I get this message? I don't have the new update yet on either the PW2 or PW1.


It sounds like a sample or a book you sideloaded? Samples are only on your device and can't be backed up to the cloud.

Betsy


----------



## ladyk

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LadyZ--what you want to do is "unstar" your collections. Then they will only show up when you are viewing by collections. Do this by pressing and holding on each cover and then tap on "Show ONly in Collections View."
> 
> To see your collections, switch to viewing by collections.


Yes, I got the collections to hide. My issue is that I can't get the books within to hide as well. Before I was able to do that so my books inside the collection aren't mixed in with the books on the homepage. So now, I can hide the collections cover, but the books are then still mixed in with homepage items. OR I can have the books placed in the collections and not show on homepage view, but the collections cover is there and is always on first page of homepage.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ladyk said:


> Yes, I got the collections to hide. My issue is that I can't get the books within to hide as well. Before I was able to do that so my books inside the collection aren't mixed in with the books on the homepage. So now, I can hide the collections cover, but the books are then still mixed in with homepage items. OR I can have the books placed in the collections and not show on homepage view, but the collections cover is there and is always on first page of homepage.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Yes, you are right, sorry...forgot about that aspect. Only other suggestion is to have a "catchall" collection (like "unread" or "on Device" that all of your books currently NOT in a collection are in. Sort the home page by collection. Then, you can open that collection (and if you have your home page sorted by recent, it will probably always be the first collection. You can have the home page sorted by "recent," and the collection itself sorted by "Author" or "Title."

Too bad that we have to find these workarounds. I encourage you to go to Amazon and send feedback.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, you are right, sorry...forgot about that aspect. Only other suggestion is to have a "catchall" collection (like "unread" or "on Device" that all of your books currently NOT in a collection are in. Sort the home page by collection. Then, you can open that collection (and if you have your home page sorted by recent, it will probably always be the first collection. You can have the home page sorted by "recent," and the collection itself sorted by "Author" or "Title."
> 
> Too bad that we have to find these workarounds. I encourage you to go to Amazon and send feedback.
> 
> Betsy


I'm hopelessly confused about what you all are saying. It sounds like once I get the update on my PW1, things will no longer work as I described in my last post? And there won't be a way to list only books that aren't in a collection? That was a major plus with the PW over my old kindle! So you are saying that you either have to see ALL the books (sorting by something other than collection), or else you see and have to page through all the collections listed BEFORE the "non-collectioned" books?

I don't understand what you are saying about making a special catchall collection and how that would solve the problem?

I really want the page-flipping stuff but I hate to lose the nice features I have now....


----------



## history_lover

Dragle said:


> I'm hopelessly confused about what you all are saying. It sounds like once I get the update on my PW1, things will no longer work as I described in my last post? And there won't be a way to list only books that aren't in a collection? That was a major plus with the PW over my old kindle! So you are saying that you either have to see ALL the books (sorting by something other than collection), or else you see and have to page through all the collections listed BEFORE the "non-collectioned" books?
> 
> I don't understand what you are saying about making a special catchall collection and how that would solve the problem?
> 
> I really want the page-flipping stuff but I hate to lose the nice features I have now....


I'm confused about how you are currently or previously were sorting your home page. As far as I know, the sorting features haven't changed - the options have always been Recent, Author, Title, Collections. The first three will display all books, even those within a collection, on the home page. Only sorting by collection (which displays the collection first, then the books not in collections) will hide books that are in a collection so they don't display on the home page. There has never been a way to view only books not in a collection and either hide the collections or have them viewed last or in some other order.

You ask: "So you are saying that you either have to see ALL the books (sorting by something other than collection), or else you see and have to page through all the collections listed BEFORE the "non-collectioned" books? "

Yes, that is the case, but it always has been the case if I recall correctly so I'm not sure what it is that you're thinking has changed.


----------



## ladyk

Dragle said:


> So you are saying that you either have to see ALL the books (sorting by something other than collection), or else you see and have to page through all the collections listed BEFORE the "non-collectioned" books?


Yes, that's what I'm experiencing and trying to work around.



Dragle said:


> I don't understand what you are saying about making a special catchall collection and how that would solve the problem?


Basically having ALL of your books in some type of collection so that those books don't mix together. Because if you have some IN collections and some NOT, then when you hide the collections, the book IN the collections will be shown throughout the homepages and mixed in with the books that are NOT in a collection.



history_lover said:


> I'm confused about how you are currently or previously were sorting your home page. As far as I know, the sorting features haven't changed - the options have always been Recent, Author, Title, Collections. The first three will display all books, even those within a collection, on the home page. Only sorting by collection (which displays the collection first, then the books not in collections) will hide books that are in a collection so they don't display on the home page. There has never been a way to view only books not in a collection and either hide the collections or have them viewed last or in some other order.
> 
> You ask: "So you are saying that you either have to see ALL the books (sorting by something other than collection), or else you see and have to page through all the collections listed BEFORE the "non-collectioned" books? "
> 
> Yes, that is the case, but it always has been the case if I recall correctly so I'm not sure what it is that you're thinking has changed.


I just updated my software last night and lost that ability. But before, yes, there was a way before where the books in the collection were hidden as well as the collection itself.


----------



## Dragle

history_lover said:


> I'm confused about how you are currently or previously were sorting your home page. As far as I know, the sorting features haven't changed - the options have always been Recent, Author, Title, Collections. The first three will display all books, even those within a collection, on the home page. Only sorting by collection (which displays the collection first, then the books not in collections) will hide books that are in a collection so they don't display on the home page. There has never been a way to view only books not in a collection and either hide the collections or have them viewed last or in some other order.
> 
> You ask: "So you are saying that you either have to see ALL the books (sorting by something other than collection), or else you see and have to page through all the collections listed BEFORE the "non-collectioned" books? "
> 
> Yes, that is the case, but it always has been the case if I recall correctly so I'm not sure what it is that you're thinking has changed.


It's so hard to explain in words, but if you look at my earlier post in this thread (#79), I tried to explain it there. Basically, my PW (the first one) has, in addition to the sort list you mention, another drop-down list containing All Items, Books, Docs, and Active Content. If you pick something other than All Items on that list such as Books, you won't see the Collections, but just the books that are outside Collections. Now, it sounds like this isn't going to work any more after I get the update, so we'll see.


----------



## Dragle

ladyk said:


> I just updated my software last night and lost that ability. But before, yes, there was a way before where the books in the collection were hidden as well as the collection itself.


Alas and alack! 
I'll probably wind up just removing all the extra books from the device and/or get rid of all but one or two collections. I hate having to swipe through several pages of collections to get to the books I'm currently reading.


----------



## Andra

Dragle, do you mean that it looked sort of like this? I really never noticed that I had two choices with drop arrows, but I generally keep books on the Kindle and I gave up on Collections several devices ago.


----------



## Morf

Well, I took the plunge, and it did indeed bring back some old collections that I'd forgotten about, and add various old books into my main collections (greyed out), but it only took half an hour or so to sort it out.

I'm happy with the upgrade, I definitely like the new features and bookmarks and notes are accessed more logically than before.

One thing that's interesting, though, here's the content description for the update on Amazon UK:


> Kindle FreeTime
> FreeTime lets you create personalised profiles for kids, and give them access to titles from your collection of books. Kids can keep track of their personal reading progress and earn achievement badges. To learn more, go to Kindle FreeTime
> 
> Cloud Collections
> Use Cloud Collections to organise your content in custom categories. See your collections in a Collections view, and customise where your collections show on your device. To learn more, go to Organise Your Content with Cloud Collections.
> 
> Page Flip
> While reading, you can skim the book page-by-page, scan by chapter, or skip to the end for a sneak peek without losing your place. To learn more, go to Go To Other Locations in a Book
> 
> Enhanced Bookmarks, Highlights & Notes
> Access and manage all of your bookmarks, highlights, and notes more quickly and easily. To learn more, go to Bookmarks, Highlights & Notes
> 
> Smart Lookup
> When you look up a word or character, Smart Lookup provides you with dictionary, X-Ray, and Wikipedia information.To learn more, go to Explore Your Book with X-Ray.
> 
> Vocabulary Builder
> Words looked up in the dictionary are automatically added to Vocabulary Builder. View the definition and usage of the words, and quiz yourself with flashcards. To learn more, go to Expand Your Vocabulary.


Notice what's missing? We don't get Goodreads integration! I wonder why that is?

Edit to add...



> If you're in the UK, Goodreads on Kindle won't show up just yet. The update is only available for the US, Canada, and Australia right now. We're planning to roll out to other countries soon, so stay tuned!


(http://www.goodreads.com/blog/show/445-goodreads-now-available-on-the-new-kindle-paperwhite)


----------



## Toby

I tried a catchall collection. The book was from Amazon. Not a sample. Whatever. Thanks anyway.


----------



## tsemple

Dragle said:


> Alas and alack!
> I'll probably wind up just removing all the extra books from the device and/or get rid of all but one or two collections. I hate having to swipe through several pages of collections to get to the books I'm currently reading.


You can get it to look as before if you 'star' your Collections (set a new collection property, "Show in All Items") and then use Collection sort. In Collection sort you will see the starred collections at the top of the list and everything that's not in one of those collections below that.


----------



## Rie142

Does anyone have the exact link where I can go and complain?    

My kindle is so slow now that I can't even read on it.    I finally go all the collections organized and hopefully my moms kindle never ever updates until things are straightened out.    She is 88 and doesn't like it if she can't read on her kindle.


----------



## Atunah

Rie142 said:


> Does anyone have the exact link where I can go and complain?
> 
> My kindle is so slow now that I can't even read on it. I finally go all the collections organized and hopefully my moms kindle never ever updates until things are straightened out. She is 88 and doesn't like it if she can't read on her kindle.


I feel for you. When you read up in the thread, my PW was like that. It was basically unusable. I got so frustrated that I just went and did a factory reset. After I signed in again, it took a little while 1 hour or so for all those collections to show up again, this time on the cloud and all the books that I had placed into the collections where still in it, just not on the device anymore. I did have about 850 items on my PW at the time of update. 
After the reset it was usable again to read on. Adding books to collections is still a bit slower than before, but nothing like the constant freezes and just slowness as I had before reset. 
I have actually read on it again each night which I hadn't done since I got my basic in early December. 
But yeah mine got unusable from the update until I got to clean up some collections and do the factory reset.


----------



## Dragle

Andra said:


> Dragle, do you mean that it looked sort of like this? I really never noticed that I had two choices with drop arrows, but I generally keep books on the Kindle and I gave up on Collections several devices ago.


Yes, just like that.


----------



## Dragle

tsemple said:


> You can get it to look as before if you 'star' your Collections (set a new collection property, "Show in All Items") and then use Collection sort. In Collection sort you will see the starred collections at the top of the list and everything that's not in one of those collections below that.


OK, 'starring' collections must be one of the new features, because I don't have anything except "Create New Collection" (haven't got the update yet and I'm happy to wait until it happens on its own). Thanks for the tip.

@Atunah: I don't have that many books on mine, but do you think it will help if I remove most of them from the device before the update happens?


----------



## Atunah

Dragle said:


> @Atunah: I don't have that many books on mine, but do you think it will help if I remove most of them from the device before the update happens?


I wouldn't even worry about any of that until you get the update. You might not have any issues at all, you never know. Many here did not have the issues I had. 
My items were mostly kindle books, some items send through the send-kindle browser app and a lot of samples. Who knows what all was going on on my PW. You can always take them off later, if you have issues. I just had to do something to make it working again and removing everything with a reset was the best option. 
Since it now keeps the collections and the books in them in the cloud, a factory reset isn't painful anymore if needed.

Of course I forgot to make note of all my samples so those were gone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

history_lover said:


> I'm confused about how you are currently or previously were sorting your home page. As far as I know, the sorting features haven't changed - the options have always been Recent, Author, Title, Collections. The first three will display all books, even those within a collection, on the home page. Only sorting by collection (which displays the collection first, then the books not in collections) will hide books that are in a collection so they don't display on the home page. There has never been a way to view only books not in a collection and either hide the collections or have them viewed last or in some other order.


I don't currently have an original Paperwhite, but on my Kindle Touch, if I have books view and sort by collection, the collections don't show, only books no in collections. In other words, Collections aren't treated as books. On the PW, collections are treated as book titles, so even if you are in books view and sort by collection, the collections show up. If I view by anything else, everything on the device shows up.












> You ask: "So you are saying that you either have to see ALL the books (sorting by something other than collection), or else you see and have to page through all the collections listed BEFORE the "non-collectioned" books? "
> 
> Yes, that is the case, but it always has been the case if I recall correctly so I'm not sure what it is that you're thinking has changed.


I thought the same thing, but, at least on the Kindle Touch, it is different and is exactly as Dragle describes.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> I'm hopelessly confused about what you all are saying. It sounds like once I get the update on my PW1, things will no longer work as I described in my last post?


Sadly, that's correct.



> And there won't be a way to list only books that aren't in a collection? That was a major plus with the PW over my old kindle!


No, you won't be able to view books that aren't in a collection without viewing the titles of the collections, too. See my picture in the prior post.



> So you are saying that you either have to see ALL the books (sorting by something other than collection), or else you see and have to page through all the collections listed BEFORE the "non-collectioned" books?


Yes. 



> I don't understand what you are saying about making a special catchall collection and how that would solve the problem?


Let's say you have 30 books on your device and only two collections: Fiction and Nonfiction, each with ten books in them and all of your books, except another 10, are in one of those two collections. Before, by setting up view by books and sort by collections, you could have a screen that only showed the ten books. Now, you will see the ten books and the two collections. Again, see the pic of my Touch and PW2.

If you continue to view books but sort by something other than collections, say title, you will see 32 items on your home page. The 30 books that are on the device and the two collections, which will be sorted amongst the books by title, "Fiction" and "Nonfiction."

If, in the above scenario, you want to have a view on your device in which you only see books not in either Fiction or Nonfiction, you'll have to create a third collection (a catchall, as I called it). Say "Unread." Put the ten books not in "Fiction" or "Nonfiction" in "Unread." Then, by looking in "Unread," you'll be able to sort the books anyway you want without the names of collections in them.

Now obviously, if you only have two collections, this wouldn't be necessary. But, if you have a bunch of collections, this would allow you to have a clean view of your books not in other collections without the collection titles mixed in.

Having the titles mixed in with the books not in the collection doesn't bother me, but that's me. Obviously, it's not what you've been doing and I understand, believe me, the desire to keep things the way they were.

The other thing that comes with the new update is the ability to pick collections to be visible on the device at all times or only when viewing by collections. If you look at the picture in my prior post, the stars indicate collections visible in ALL views, not just by collections. So, even though I viewed by books in that picture, those five collections are still visible. (I only keep the book I'm currently reading outside my collections.)

Unfortunately, if you unstar a collection, the books in that collection are considered "not in a collection" and would show up in the view shown below. If I unstar Romance, say, I go from having the seven items shown in my PW2, on the right, to fifteen items in the same view/sort combination.

If this is still confusing, *the most important thing, from your point of view, to remember is what is shown in the picture in the prior post. Collection titles viewable on the device will be visible when you are sorting by books.*

Hope this helps clarifying. Keep the questions coming!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Thanks, Betsy! I now understand everything except one thing about the starred collections.  In your picture, since the list on the right is set to Collections, shouldn't ALL of your collections be showing instead of just the starred ones?  Or are those starred ones the only collections you have anyway?  Otherwise, I think I get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> Thanks, Betsy! I now understand everything except one thing about the starred collections. In your picture, since the list on the right is set to Collections, shouldn't ALL of your collections be showing instead of just the starred ones? Or are those starred ones the only collections you have anyway? Otherwise, I think I get it.


No, I have 45 collections. Only five of them were starred for that picture.

The right most list is the "sort." The left dropdown determines what is viewed, and is set to "Books" in the picture, determines what is viewed. All collections are only shown if it is set to "Collections" where it says "Books."

Ignore the next two paragraphs if you want--it'll make more sense when you have an updated PW. 

The oddest thing is that if I have "books" chosen on the left, and "collections" chosen on the right, I only see books on the device that aren't in a collection (plus the collection titles). If I chose "Recent," "Title," or "Author" on the right, I see ALL books on the device, whether they are in a collection or not. So, in that case, the right hand side also determines what is viewed. Weird."

The upside is that you do only see what is actually on the device in those views, unless you tap on one of the collections, in which case you see everything in the collection, with cloud items grayed out. *rolls eyes*

Betsy


----------



## Toby

This is all very confusing. One minute, I think I understand, the next, I don't. I will have to re-read when I am not so tired. Thanks for taking the time to help us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> I tried a catchall collection. The book was from Amazon. Not a sample. Whatever. Thanks anyway.


 Off the top of my head, I think you should only have gotten the "will not be synched" message if you were moving a sample or if the device wasn't connected.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I can't remember now. It wasn't a sample, so maybe it was or not connected. I have not tried it again to check. What you said makes sense. I'll get there. It will just take lots more time. I just got newest update with the stars on my PW2 last night.


----------



## hamerfan

My update went very easy, but I'm not too thrilled with the new dictionary. In the previous version it was easy to increase the font size of the dictionary by pressing the Show Full Definition button, making it easy to read (for me). I can't find a way to increase it in the new version. Anyone know how, or if, it can be done?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, for those having trouble understanding, I really think the best thing you can do is create a couple of collections, put a couple of books in them and then just start playing. See what shows when you select various options.

For me, I have 3 collections: Church, Non Fiction, and The Zon. Everything else is fiction and 'uncollected'. When viewing what's 'On Device' I have set 'my item's and 'collection'. My 3 collections are shown at the top with the number of items in them.

An annoyance: it says there are, for example, 7 things in the first collection but there are only 5 *On* the *Device*. The other two I'd deleted earlier since they're older (Mass readings for previous months). I think it is WRONG and STOOPID that when you have selected 'On Device' that those items show when they are, patently, NOT ON THE DEVICE. I'm not Spock, but this is illogical to me. The only way for them not to appear is to take them _out_ of the collection, but I might want them in the collection on a different device so that's not always the best choice.

Anyway, under the collections are my fiction books -- hope I'm not making anyone twitch but they're completely unsorted by genre or author or anything like that. The physical shelves in my house are actually pretty much the same.  If it's on my kindle I know I haven't read it and I'm good with that. 

Also, new issues of periodicals show up uncollected when they're delivered immediately following the collections -- so the top of the uncollected content . . . the order is definitely 'most recent' and the Collections are ordered alphabetically. That works for me. I read the periodicals generally pretty quickly after they arrive -- the paper daily and weekly magazines within a day or so.

STOOPID part aside, I can make this work for me . . . I don't 'collect' all that much -- just those few categories, as I say, so that I can find something relatively quickly without paging through all my many fiction titles. And at least the things _not_ actually ON the device in a collection are shown grayed out without a check mark so it's clear that they'd need to be downloaded to read. Still, I don't need them shown at all; if I want to see what's in the collection and not on the device, well, that's what the "cloud" choice is for. I also don't really read on any other devices except occasionally my Fire HDX7 so I don't need separate collections on it.

Caveat: I have the PW'13 -- so the second gen. My update is officially 5.4.3 (just came automatically a couple of days ago) but I think it's essentially the same. When I first got 5.4.2 -- the one that introduced Cloud Collections -- it basically 'broke' my device. I had, at that time, maybe 8 collections and it was slow slow SLOW. It got so bad that I completely deleted ALL collections and regained some speed by basically electing not to use the feature at all. I am hoping the performance enhancements that this update is supposed to have will mean I can keep my 3 little collections without difficulty.


----------



## tsemple

history_lover said:


> Yeah I figured that out a few minutes later and then edited my post, lol.
> 
> I'm most disappointed that despite the GR integration, I still can't post a status update about the book I'm reading to GR from my Kindle. You'd think that would be a no-brainer, they've really missed a trick there. But at least I can change shelves from it so when I start reading a new book, I can change it to my currently reading shelf on GR from my Kindle. And unless I'm writing a review, I can rate a book and move it to my read shelf from my Kindle too.


As a workaround, you can use the Experimental browser. Go to goodreads.com, login, select the Mobile option, then go to My Books and set a bookmark for that. You can then update reading progress and see any other Shelves you've set up.


----------



## backslidr

So I finally decided to update my pw1. I dug it out and charged it up. Since I had my pw2 just the way I wanted it with all my books in collections by genre and read and to be read, I did a factory reset which cleared everything off the device. I then installed the update and waited 10 minutes for all the pw2 collections to show up. It worked perfectly. Since everthing's organized there is no need to keep any books on the device except what I'm reading just like the pw2. While getting my pw2 straightened out took so much time, everthing else has been so easy. Now my pw1, my nexus 7 and Galaxy S3 are all set up the same without having to do any work at all. Nice!


----------



## Dragle

My update still hasn't come through, but I decided to go ahead and clean things up.  I removed all the books I was done with off the device and deleted all the "genre" collections such as Mystery/Thriller, etc.  I kept "Non-fiction" and "Reference" since I didn't want to remove those books. 

I created 2 new collections: "To Read" and "Reading", in preparation for losing the ability to show only books not in a collection and put all my "loose" books into one of those 2 categories.

I also kept my "Finished" collection but removed from device all the books in it except for those letters you get when you return a KOLL book, since that's how I keep track of what borrowed books I've read.  I could probably remove those also since they should show up as grey cloud items, but I'll worry about that later.


----------



## Atunah

I have to say that even though everything now works well again, my battery life is horrible now. I mean it wasn't that great before the update, but now, I have to basically charge every day. I like to charge when it goes to like half down or so. Since I read with the PW now in the evening, I don't want to be caught with it empty. But its going really fast now. And that is with wifi off. Problem though is that I have to turn it on to do anything with collections or I get the nags all the time. And if I do stuff without wifi on and cancel the nags, once i turn on wifi it had to report all the stuff I did and it gets slow. 
There is nothing indexing. Only a handful of books that are on the device. Light is only on 5-7 at all times. Oh well.


----------



## Dragle

Atunah said:


> I have to say that even though everything now works well again, my battery life is horrible now. I mean it wasn't that great before the update, but now, I have to basically charge every day. I like to charge when it goes to like half down or so. Since I read with the PW now in the evening, I don't want to be caught with it empty. But its going really fast now. And that is with wifi off. Problem though is that I have to turn it on to do anything with collections or I get the nags all the time. And if I do stuff without wifi on and cancel the nags, once i turn on wifi it had to report all the stuff I did and it gets slow.
> There is nothing indexing. Only a handful of books that are on the device. Light is only on 5-7 at all times. Oh well.


That's really bad news.  My PW1's battery life has been pretty good, though not as good as the K3's of course. I can go all week without recharging. If I didn't want that page-flip feature I might try to keep wifi off to avoid the update.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I have to say that even though everything now works well again, my battery life is horrible now. I mean it wasn't that great before the update, but now, I have to basically charge every day. I like to charge when it goes to like half down or so. Since I read with the PW now in the evening, I don't want to be caught with it empty. But its going really fast now. And that is with wifi off. Problem though is that I have to turn it on to do anything with collections or I get the nags all the time. And if I do stuff without wifi on and cancel the nags, once i turn on wifi it had to report all the stuff I did and it gets slow.
> There is nothing indexing. Only a handful of books that are on the device. Light is only on 5-7 at all times. Oh well.


I almost posted something about this yesterday... I'm having to charge my PW1 every other day, only thing different is this update. I guess it's still better than the battery life if reading on a tablet.*shrugs*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When the PW'13 went to the 5.4.2 -- the first one with cloud collections -- I noticed a huge decrease in battery life as well.  Basically had to remove ALL collections.  When I got the 5.4.3 I put a few collections back and it seems o.k. so far.  Sadly, it's not really very surprising to me that the PW'12 is having similar issues with 5.4.4.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> When the PW'13 went to the 5.4.2 -- the first one with cloud collections -- I noticed a huge decrease in battery life as well. Basically had to remove ALL collections. When I got the 5.4.3 I put a few collections back and it seems o.k. so far. Sadly, it's not really very surprising to me that the PW'12 is having similar issues with 5.4.4.


I have about 40 collections, but most are on the cloud. I guess it doesn't make a difference to the PW. So it could be all my cloud collections? But what is the point of the collections if I can't use them. . I thought it would help if only a few are starred. 
I started today with a full PW and I read a little (1 hour maybe) and added some other stuff to collections, only a couple of books on wifi and I am now already charging it again. It was already down to almost half empty. I restarted it and am charging it again to see if that helps. I don't have hope though.


----------



## GBear

When I called to complain about the PW'13 cloud collection update and listed the issues, the person I talked to said that one issue that the Kindle engineers take very seriously is battery life. While he sympathized with the other problems, he seemed to feel that reduced battery life was the one to most likely get their attention. So this is definitely worth reporting.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Speaking personally?

No battery life issues or differences for me, so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I have about 40 collections, but most are on the cloud. I guess it doesn't make a difference to the PW. So it could be all my cloud collections? But what is the point of the collections if I can't use them. . I thought it would help if only a few are starred.
> I started today with a full PW and I read a little (1 hour maybe) and added some other stuff to collections, only a couple of books on wifi and I am now already charging it again. It was already down to almost half empty. I restarted it and am charging it again to see if that helps. I don't have hope though.


O'course the first update (for PW'13) was pretty poorly implemented but I think even this one makes the kindle constantly have to sync with the cloud. I think that's what drains the battery and the more collections -- even if most are not ON your device -- does not seem to have changed this. And I believe the PW'12 has a slower processor so maybe that has an effect as well.

It is unfortunate.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> O'course the first update (for PW'13) was pretty poorly implemented but I think even this one makes the kindle constantly have to sync with the cloud. I think that's what drains the battery and the more collections -- even if most are not ON your device -- does not seem to have changed this. And I believe the PW'12 has a slower processor so maybe that has an effect as well.
> 
> It is unfortunate.


Yeah, makes sense. To the kindle those non starred collections are just as visible as the starred ones. I might have to think about some culling. Darn. And I just checked and I have 46 collections, not 40. . And of course I have close to 2000 books that are spread among them. They never do think this stuff through it seems for those of us that have had kindles since 2008, some even earlier. I mean come on, we haz books.


----------



## readingril

OK, I don't use collections and the stupid update is killing my battery with WiFi on. Before I updated I kept the WiFi on all the time and as a rule I had to recharge the device ~ every eight days. Same usage, no hanging books to be indexed, yada yada yada. I've been keeping the WiFi off and the battery life is much better.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> OK, I don't use collections and the stupid update is killing my battery with WiFi on. Before I updated I kept the WiFi on all the time and as a rule I had to recharge the device ~ every eight days. Same usage, no hanging books to be indexed, yada yada yada. I've been keeping the WiFi off and the battery life is much better.


And that is what is so silly with this update. If one doesn't have wifi on to do anything like adding books to collections, you get the nag screens that it won't sync right now. So it kind of forces one to turn on wifi more often. I used to not have wifi on and only turned it on like once a day, or every other day, sometimes just every few days. Just to make it download the new books. Now though it would be more convenient to keep wifi on. Its almost like that is what they want us to do. But then the battery is gone in hours. At least on mine. But even with wifi off, it still goes much faster than before. 
They need to take off the nag screens so we can add to collections and all that without wifi on and then just turn it on when its plugged in for charging so it can do all its battery suckling syncing. 
Whats crazy is that if you don't have any collections, what the heck is it syncing, besides notes and stuff


----------



## readingril

I was interested in this update primarily for the page flip & inline notes features. I am not using Kindle FreeTime,  Vocabulary Builder, or Goodreads integration. What the heck is it trying to access when I leave the WiFi on that it wasn't trying to access before the update?!?

I do a fair amount of synching between my PW1 and KK... so it's a pain to have to remember to turn WiFi on to synch between the two. (This is what my son would refer to as a #firstworldproblem. LOL)


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> I was interested in this update primarily for the page flip & inline notes features. I am not using Kindle FreeTime, Vocabulary Builder, or Goodreads integration. What the heck is it trying to access when I leave the WiFi on that it wasn't trying to access before the update?!?
> 
> I do a fair amount of synching between my PW1 and KK... so it's a pain to have to remember to turn WiFi on to synch between the two. (This is what my son would refer to as a #firstworldproblem. LOL)


lol at your son. But still, it worked before the update and now its different. I unhooked goodreads from my kindle. Or I should say unhooked signing in with my amazon account to goodreads as that is what they call it on goodreads. It has to be done on the website. Not going to use that anyway so I thought another thing to sync. But if you never had that and have the issues then what the heck. I do like the flip feature. Haven't had enough notes yet to try that new feature.

I wonder if many haven't updated their PW1 yet as I am not really seeing a lot of comments on other sites. I guess its still being rolled out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See, and I have always left my wifi on all the time.  I have the 2013 PW model. . . . the update 5.4.2 definitely affected my battery life with no change in my behavior.  So far 5.4.3 has not caused the same problem.  I've not had occasion to attempt any manipulation while not connected. But even before these updates the more collections/books on any kindle the more likelihood for performance degradation and less efficient battery usage.


----------



## Atunah

But but 46 collections are on the low side right? Right.  . I could easily make more. I already had to contain myself as it is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> But but 46 collections are on the low side right? Right. . I could easily make more. I already had to contain myself as it is.


  Well . . . no, not really!   

Still, as you say, they didn't think through how the system would work with many many books and collections. 'Cause, here's the thing, the battery performance problem can't be fixed by removing books or collections from the device. You have to be rid of them all TOGETHER. Even if you only have a few on the device, having many in the cloud also makes for issues.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well . . . no, not really!
> 
> Still, as you say, they didn't think through how the system would work with many many books and collections. 'Cause, here's the thing, the battery performance problem can't be fixed by removing books or collections from the device. You have to be rid of them all TOGETHER. Even if you only have a few on the device, having many in the cloud also makes for issues.


So really, it could be the amount of books period in the account, or the amount of collections, or a combination of the 2. I have no clue. So even if I cull the collections, because I have like 2000 books, it might not fix the issue at all. What are they thinking, that in 6 years I wouldn't have collected a bunch of books? Wasn't the whole point of the kindle to have a device for voracious readers? Hmpf 

I feel whiny this morning....


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> amount of books period in the account


If that's the case, that's my problem! I've bought waaaay too many freebies. It all started when I missed Outlander by Diana Gabaldon as a freebie... it's never been free again, so I justify all my free purchases by the fact they may never be free again.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> If that's the case, that's my problem! I've bought waaaay too many freebies. It all started when I missed Outlander by Diana Gabaldon as a freebie... it's never been free again, so I justify all my free purchases by the fact they may never be free again.


I did that too a couple of years back. Just recently I deleted about 900 freebies from my account. Those where book I got in 2009-2010-2011 mostly when I just snapped about everything. I looked at them and knew I would never ever read that. Some I must have been sleep walking one clicking and they were just too weird even for me. 
It took me like 3 weeks to go through each one since I had to sync my goodreads account and calibre along with it. So I am now down to 2000 and I try to only get what I really would read. I missed Outlander free too, but I did get it on sale for 3.99 way back. 
I did get free the first in the Fever series by Moning and one of the Deanna Rayborn Lady Grey novels. There were some really great freebies back in the day.

But I also have a large amount of paid books. I just like to buy on sale and stock up.

I don't even want to think about what the cloud situation will look like in 5 years.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> But I also have a large amount of paid books. I just like to buy on sale and stock up.
> 
> I don't even want to think about what the cloud situation will look like in 5 years.


I'm a sucker for a good sale... and I'm willing to wait, too. I read Sarah MacLean's books via Overdrive, and since I enjoyed them so much I've purchased them when they've gone on sale (you'd think I wouldn't be rereading with all I haven't read, but still I reread. A LOT!)

There's clearly a storm a brewing in the Cloud... Amazon needs to figure out how to handle large libraries more efficiently... maybe that'll be the next update? *here's hoping*

I'd rather be reading than trying to figure out what content I may never read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> So really, it could be the amount of books period in the account, or the amount of collections, or a combination of the 2. I have no clue. So even if I cull the collections, because I have like 2000 books, it might not fix the issue at all. What are they thinking, that in 6 years I wouldn't have collected a bunch of books? Wasn't the whole point of the kindle to have a device for voracious readers? Hmpf
> 
> I feel whiny this morning....


*I* think it's the collections. . . . because I have over 2000 books in my account though only around 120 on my device. When I deleted ALL collections, the battery draining and performance problems stopped.

I was hoping the update to the update would mean the possibility of more collections over all but just a few on the device WITHOUT the performance issues. I've not seen a problem so far with just the 3 collections.l . . . .

Caveat: I'm working with the PW'13 which, as I noted, has a somewhat faster processor and maybe more memory for syncing, etc. There was speculation when that update came for the '13 that it might not work well on the '12 model because of a slightly less powerful processor etc.


----------



## Andra

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The upside is that you do only see what is actually on the device in those views, unless you tap on one of the collections, in which case you see everything in the collection, with cloud items grayed out. *rolls eyes*
> Betsy


Well, that's something at least. So if the update manages to get past me, I can take the time to remove all collections (since I don't use them anyway) and then my views should be the way that I want to see them.


----------



## jheydt

I just download this update version and it's driving me crazy.  Firstly I only have about 6 collections, not a lot.  However, for some reason I checked "show only in collections" and my collection disappeared.  As an example I presently have 3 books in my "Currently Reading" collection and when I select one of these books to move it into a collection it says that it's already in that collection which at this point is invisible to me.  I am trying to show all my collections but there are a couple that presently do not show.  Also it seems that every book that I have ever entered into a collection in the past with previous kindles now appears in the collection.  They are dimmed out but can't get them out of there.  I really don't want all these old books in my collection.
What a mess.  This really was a very poorly conceived update.  

Any help or insight?  

Thanks

John


----------



## tsemple

jheydt said:


> I just download this update version and it's driving me crazy. Firstly I only have about 6 collections, not a lot. However, for some reason I checked "show only in collections" and my collection disappeared. As an example I presently have 3 books in my "Currently Reading" collection and when I select one of these books to move it into a collection it says that it's already in that collection which at this point is invisible to me. I am trying to show all my collections but there are a couple that presently do not show. Also it seems that every book that I have ever entered into a collection in the past with previous kindles now appears in the collection. They are dimmed out but can't get them out of there. I really don't want all these old books in my collection.
> What a mess. This really was a very poorly conceived update.
> 
> Any help or insight?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


If you tell it to 'Show only in Collections' it will only show in Collections 'view'. This is a new 'view' option that you can select from the dropdown that had 'My Items', 'Books', 'Periodicals', 'Docs', 'Active Content'-and now 'Collections'. You might want to do this if you don't want to see collections mixed in with the items on your Kindle, as they would before. Otherwise set one or more to 'Show in All Views' and you'll see them in all views.


----------



## jheydt

tstemple - I finally got all the collections showing on my home screen.  However, there are still books in these collections that are not highlighted and I can't seem to get rid of them in the collection.

John


----------



## Atunah

jheydt said:


> tstemple - I finally got all the collections showing on my home screen. However, there are still books in these collections that are not highlighted and I can't seem to get rid of them in the collection.
> 
> John


Can you hold down on them and then click add to collection and remove them from the collection you don't want them in? The number under the collections though will always include all the books that are in the collection, even if they aren't on the device. Unfortunately I had to do the same thing with cleaning up collections. I had to do it book by book, each time holding down on the book title and then adding to collection and unchecking what I didn't want and checking what I did. I had a lot of read books for example that were still in collections like currently reading they didn't belong in anymore.


----------



## GBear

jheydt said:


> tstemple - I finally got all the collections showing on my home screen. However, there are still books in these collections that are not highlighted and I can't seem to get rid of them in the collection.
> 
> John


John, this is one of our big complaints about the new "cloud collections." Even when you show "Device Only" items, titles on the cloud are listed as well, just greyed out. It can really clutter things up!

Please call or write Amazon if you agree with a large group of us who believe that this is "STOOPID!"


----------



## HappyGuy

RE battery issue - someone needs to delete all their books and collections from their PW for a couple of days and see if/how this impacts battery performance.


----------



## backslidr

HappyGuy said:


> RE battery issue - someone needs to delete all their books and collections from their PW for a couple of days and see if/how this impacts battery performance.


I keep all my books in collections with the books grayed out. The only books on my device are the ones I'm reading and my battery life is the same as always.


----------



## history_lover

I haven't noticed any change in battery performance since updating.


----------



## mistyd107

I created new collections on my pw after the upgrade at amazon's suggestion because my old ones seemed to disappear in terms of being able to actually use them. While I was finishing up putting the bks into the new collections I noticed the collection view. I switched just to see what it was and then moved back to my items. Now the remaining 10-15 books show they are in collections, but they will not go into the actual collections like they did prior to update. Does anyone know what may have happened &how I can fix it to go onto collections again instead of staying on home screen?? Any advice greatly appreciated. I apologize if this is unclear I've had a horrible migraine today. Thanks in advance


----------



## Atunah

It will only show the books in the collections if the collections are starred. So if you have books in a collection say sci fi and its not starred, then the books inside will still be on the home page in my items view. That is why I started making a catch all collection called unread and starred it. I have 40 collections and I don't want all of those to show and so in order for them not to show up on the home page, I made the unread starred. So any book in my account is in either the "read" or the "unread" collection. 

I hope I am making sense here and I understand even what the problem is. 

I have to say I get confused sometimes with all these sorting options. There are 2 drop downs with so many combinations now, its getting a bit much.


----------



## mistyd107

Atunah said:


> It will only show the books in the collections if the collections are starred. So if you have books in a collection say sci fi and its not starred, then the books inside will still be on the home page in my items view. That is why I started making a catch all collection called unread and starred it. I have 40 collections and I don't want all of those to show and so in order for them not to show up on the home page, I made the unread starred. So any book in my account is in either the "read" or the "unread" collection.
> 
> I hope I am making sense here and I understand even what the problem is.
> 
> I have to say I get confused sometimes with all these sorting options. There are 2 drop downs with so many combinations now, its getting a bit much.


Thank you very much ITA with you this is getting too weird/ complicated when it doesn't need to be. one last silly ? if you don't mind how so I make sure collections are starred? I really really wish there was a freaking way to delete these collections from previous devices it would help a LOT


----------



## Atunah

mistyd107 said:


> Thank you very much ITA with you this is getting too weird/ complicated when it doesn't need to be. one last silly ? if you don't mind how so I make sure collections are starred? I really really wish there was a freaking way to delete these collections from previous devices it would help a LOT


Just press and hold on a collection and you press "show in all views". That will give it a star on the right so it will show on the home page always and all books that are in it are actually in it. You can just delete the collections right from your PW too. Its just below the Show in all views. I had to delete like 50 or so as it brought in a lot of old stuff from my K3. I just deleted them and kept 40 I wanted. I am a bit of a collection ho.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> . I am a bit of a collection ho.


Me, too, and I never thought I would be.  Never cared about them on my K1.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Me, too, and I never thought I would be.  Never cared about them on my K1.
> 
> Betsy


Same here and I had way more books on my K1. I put a SD card in and went to town. The way I did sorting on it was open each book I was going to read soon and so it put it at the beginning. Searching wasn't really an option as it took like 5-8 minutes with as many books as it had on. I was happy to have just collections later with the K3. But its almost like overkill now with features on the PW. Everytime I pick up my basic to read during the day I relax. Just simple collections, just 3 or so sorts and no funky cloud. I really hope they never update the basic to this mess. I like the simplicity of it. For some reason I constantly feel the need to fiddle with the PW, update collections, so I have to turn on wifi or it nags, then I have to constantly keep an eye out for the battery.

On my basic I just read.


----------



## mistyd107

Atunah said:


> Just press and hold on a collection and you press "show in all views". That will give it a star on the right so it will show on the home page always and all books that are in it are actually in it. You can just delete the collections right from your PW too. Its just below the Show in all views. I had to delete like 50 or so as it brought in a lot of old stuff from my K3. I just deleted them and kept 40 I wanted. I am a bit of a collection ho.


thanks I was able to make sure the collections were deleted and the ones I need starred are but still some books will still not go into the collections I'm so frustrated thanks again for your help its greatly appreciated


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mistyd107 said:


> thanks I was able to make sure the collections were deleted and the ones I need starred are but still some books will still not go into the collections I'm so frustrated thanks again for your help its greatly appreciated


Misty,

just to be clear, you are viewing "all items" or "books" (the left-most menu options) sorted by "collections?" (The right most menu)

And your starred collections are showing?

But there are a few books that are showing up on the home page separate from the collections? Like in the Paperwhite on the right in the picture below? I have five starred collections and then two books that aren't in any of the starred collections.










That usually means that those books are NOT in the starred collections. If you press and hold on one of the books that isn't in a collection, and select "add to collection," the popup will show you all the possible collections that the book can be placed in. Make sure at least one of your starred collections is checked. Also, make sure you don't have more than one collection with the same name (it can happen). I had books that were in a collection that wasn't starred, but I had a starred collection of the same name, so I got confused.

If a starred collection IS checked, and you have the home page viewed and sorted as I asked at the top of this post, you probably need to call Kindle CS, 'cause it's not working right.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

I am going to have to stop reading this thread until after I get the update.  I am so hopelessly confused as to what you all are talking about with books showing as not in collections, starred collections and different views.       I just hope that when I get the update I will be able to figure out what is what.  I've looked at the PW2's manual to see if that would shed some light but they have very little to say about the two dropdowns.  If they are going to go to this level of complexity, they need to hire someone to write a user guide that explains how to use the @#$! thing. I wonder if even they know what they are doing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, I wonder, too.  But yes, better to have the device in front of you as you try things out.  It really will make more sense then.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

It might even seem simple and obvious when I see it!


----------



## mistyd107

Yes, Betsy that is exactly what I was looking at so I called amazon they suggested a hard reset which is had already done but this time it did seem to work. Although I have seen it suggested that it may take a couple of days to run smoothly. Maybe that's true because I updated Monday . Anyway thx everyone for the help it's appreciated


----------



## Toby

Tonight, I had to do a reboot/restart/holding the button in, on my kindle DX, because it got so slow. After the reboot, all my collections were gone. They dissapeared! This was on my older DX, but I hadn't gotten to working on changing the names in collections yet on this device. I am thinking of not putting the collections back on it. At this point, I feel like getting rid of all collections, but I do really like having collections. Like today, it's took around 22 seconds to move a book from 1 collection to another collection on my PW1. I haven't gotten to working on renaming collections on that device either. Oh well. I'm glad I have this group to guide us on what to do. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The DX handles collections completely differently.  Doesn't talk to the cloud at all.  You can import collections from other devices so there's consistency, but that's about it.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the information on the DX, Ann. Today, I found out the reason for the slowness on my PW1. For the 1st time, I ran out of space on my kindle. I deleted stuff. I even got an email from amazon, which was nice, telling me this. In the past, when you pressed the menu button, the amount of soace would show up in the top of the page, so I could easily check the amount of space left. Now, you have many more steps to check the available space.


----------



## Dalfiuss

With this update, is there a way to see which books are not in any collection?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dalfiuss said:


> With this update, is there a way to see which books are not in any collection?


If you select 'Device' and then 'all items' and then 'collections'. You'll see collections first and then any uncollected items following on the home pages.


----------



## Dalfiuss

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you select 'Device' and then 'all items' and then 'collections'. You'll see collections first and then any uncollected items following on the home pages.


Thanks! Very happy to hear that.


----------



## tsemple

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you select 'Device' and then 'all items' and then 'collections'. You'll see collections first and then any uncollected items following on the home pages.


Actually that only works if all of your collections are 'starred' (set to Show in All Views). If a collection is set to Show Only in Collections View (which would be the case if the collection was created on another device) then that collection does not show in Collection sort, and that collection's items will still be listed (unless they happen to also be in a starred collection).

At least for me, I don't try to have everything in a collection and never use Collection sort, so it is a moot issue. The only collection I've 'starred' is the one that lists things I'm currently reading. If I want to look at the other collections, I go to Collections View. Less 'clutter' that way.


----------



## amyberta

Did everybody get their upgrade yet, I still didn't get mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

amyberta said:


> Did everybody get their upgrade yet, I still didn't get mine.


It's available on Amazon via the Kindle support link. Pretty easy to download to your computer and transfer manually. It's quite possible that if it's not come automatically by now, it won't.


----------



## amyberta

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's available on Amazon via the Kindle support link. Pretty easy to download to your computer and transfer manually. It's quite possible that if it's not come automatically by now, it won't.


Thanks Ann, i'll give it a try.


----------



## amyberta

Where do I find the support for the Kindle?
Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Go to any kindle page and it's the right most link.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatiana

amyberta said:


> Did everybody get their upgrade yet, I still didn't get mine.


No, I haven't gotten mine yet either.


----------



## Toby

I didn't get the update either on the PW1.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a direct link to the update:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201064850&tag=viglink126429-20

(It's also in the first post of the thread as well as a description of the update.)

BBetsy


----------



## amyberta

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's a direct link to the update:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201064850&tag=viglink126429-20
> 
> (It's also in the first post of the thread as well as a description of the update.)
> 
> BBetsy


Thanks Betsy, I called Kindle help and they walked me through updating my Kindle.


----------



## readingril

HappyGuy said:


> RE battery issue - someone needs to delete all their books and collections from their PW for a couple of days and see if/how this impacts battery performance.


I did a reset of the device last Sunday and added about 20 books back on (there were ~100 books before the reset), and the battery life has been much much better.


----------



## Atunah

My battery life is still pretty bad. I don't keep books on the device anymore. I think there are about 20 books total actually on the PW now, so that is not it. I have 40 collections though. If I keep the wifi off at all times, battery life is ok, but still bad. Worse than before. If I turn on wifi I can literally watch the battery drain. If I forget to turn it off, which used to happen all the time, I have to plug it back in a few hours down the line. It goes down that fast. Of course doing anything with wifi off gets annoying with the constant pop ups to turn it on. 

I think it keeps talking back and forth with the cloud and I have a total of 2500 in the cloud, counting all the personal docs and books. Add to that the 40 collections, its just become really bad. I am tempted to just throw out all the work I did with the collections and get rid of all of them. Took so long and I finally have many of the books in the collections they need to be. So I know what the subgenres are and all that stuff. Otherwise, I'll have to go to the computer every time I pick a book to read and use my goodreads shelfs and calibre tags. Takes the fun out of the collections that way. 

I thought I'd get the update out of the way and manually did it as soon as I saw there was one. Not that I could escape it. But I'd rather not have it as the PW was working pretty good before. 

I forgot to add that every time I add a book to collections, it takes 30 seconds to finish after I hit the done button on the bottom. For every book. There are 5 pages of collections. Horrible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I definitely think your problem, Atunah, is having so many collections -- but, then, that was the point, wasn't it?  Really STOOPID that more than a very few cause a problem.


----------



## readingril

I am stumped as to what was causing my battery drainage after the initial update because I have no collections, but I'm pleased after the reset about the battery life, and have used the Page Flip feature quite a bit. 

So why do Collections have to phone home so often? I would think that should be a relatively easy thing to fix *says the non programmer*.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I definitely think your problem, Atunah, is having so many collections -- but, then, that was the point, wasn't it? Really STOOPID that more than a very few cause a problem.


Yep, its STOOPID. And I was fine with all of those collections before that update. It never took that long to add a book to the collections. I just checkmarked and checkmarked, clicked done and it went. Now it just gets stuck. My PW even gets stuck doing random stuff now. Sometimes it just gets stuck while reading, won't go to the next page. Or I use a drop down and the drop down stays on the screen, I hit the home button and it stays black/highlighted and the drop down box is still there. I have even managed to overlay 2-3 different drop down boxes at a time. 

Everything other than just being inside a book and paging through has become a chore. And now even reading sometimes gets stuck.

STOOPID. All STOOPID>


----------



## Rie142

Atunah,  I am having the very same problems.  I am so frustrated.    My mom is on my account with me.  If hers ever updates I don't know what she will do.  She is 88.  Change makes her frustrated.  I am afraid she will quit reading.  YIKES.  Off to write another letter to Amazon.


----------



## Dragle

Haven't received my update yet either.  I'm not in a hurry though.


----------



## Atunah

Rie142 said:


> Atunah, I am having the very same problems. I am so frustrated. My mom is on my account with me. If hers ever updates I don't know what she will do. She is 88. Change makes her frustrated. I am afraid she will quit reading. YIKES. Off to write another letter to Amazon.


Keep wifi off on your mom's? If they don't fix this you might have to get a basic with a lighted cover. Its now such a joy to go back to it where I don't have to deal with any of these lags and battery hogging. Its just been so cloudy here that I need the light from the PW. I don't have a lighted cover for my basic.


----------



## amyberta

How do you go back a chapter with the new update, I can't figure it out.


----------



## history_lover

amyberta said:


> How do you go back a chapter with the new update, I can't figure it out.


Can you no longer swipe up or down to go back and forth between chapters? I never really used it but I know you used to be able to do that. If the book is properly formatted, you should be able to tap the top of the screen to bring up the menu bar, then tap on "Go To". This should display a list of all the chapters - the chapter you are in should be bolded so just click the chapter before that.

BUT one of the advantages of the new update is that you can browse the book in a pop up window, never leaving your place in the book. To do that, bring up the menu bar again but this time don't tap on "Go To", instead tap on the bottom bar where there is a ^ symbol above the chapter name. That should bring up a pop up window and at the bottom you can move the slider to jump around in the book or you can use the back/forward symbols immediately above the slider to jump back and forth between chapters. Then just tap the X in the upper right corner of the pop up window to close it.


----------



## Atunah

Swiping from the bottom up will also bring up the flip feature with the slider. I don't think I was ever able to go from chapter to chapter with any swiping on my PW. I always had to do that with the go-to feature.


----------



## amyberta

Thank Atunah, I'll give it a try.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> I definitely think your problem, Atunah, is having so many collections -- but, then, that was the point, wasn't it? Really STOOPID that more than a very few cause a problem.


One of the reasons I got rid of my PW2 - along with lack of page Turn buttons. Now I have all my 60 collections (By Author) with all my books divided up among them on my Basic Kindle. Very happy. But sometimes I miss the new features.


----------



## CraigInOregon

After a brief adjustment to figure things out (I posted about that confusion up-thread, then posted the solution), I'm back to loving my PW1 and the new update.


----------



## history_lover

Atunah said:


> Swiping from the bottom up will also bring up the flip feature with the slider. I don't think I was ever able to go from chapter to chapter with any swiping on my PW. I always had to do that with the go-to feature.


Must have been on the Kindle Touch.


----------



## crebel

Word on the Amazon boards is that customer service is now telling folks there is a 5.4.4.1 update as of yesterday.  Is that the same one that has been discussed here or yet another tweak?  

If it is another update to the update  , does anyone have it yet and what do you think it has addressed?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Word on the Amazon boards is that customer service is now telling folks there is a 5.4.4.1 update as of yesterday. Is that the same one that has been discussed here or yet another tweak?
> 
> If it is another update to the update  , does anyone have it yet and what do you think it has addressed?


Haven't heard that. Just checked and I am still on 5.4.4

I am going to download the new one right now. Can't get any worse than it already is so I'll play. Just checking for my version made my PW freeze again. 

eta: Its updating right now.


----------



## readingril

I'm curious as to what the difference(s) is(are).

Why can't Amazon post a changelog for these updates?


----------



## crebel

Thanks for being the guinea pig, Atunah!


----------



## Atunah

Might just be some bug fixes as the number is just added at the end? The size is about the same than the 5.4.4., a tiny bit larger. Takes a while to update. It just got done. Let me see if it says anything in the letter I just got on my paperwhite about it......



eta: The update letter is the same than I got for the 5.4.4. It says nothing new, just the same goodreads, vocabulary builder and all that stuff. Going to add some books to collections and such to give it a test drive.


----------



## crebel

Maybe whatever it is will be an improvement to the battery life issue?  No change in the way collections are displayed?


----------



## Atunah

eta: sigh, still slow as molasses. Adding a book to collections still takes a long time. I counted the seconds and so when hitting done after adding to collections it takes 13 seconds to go back to the page I was. But then it takes another 30 seconds for that book I just added to go away. I say go away as its now in the collection and won't show on the page anymore. While that is happening, nothing works on the PW. Its frozen. So adding a book to collection still takes me 43 seconds for each book.  . And this is after I widdled down my collections from 43 to 32 the other day. That shortened the waiting on the black done button from 25 seconds to the 12-13 seconds. 

I don't see anything different. It looks and acts like before to me. So who knows what they put in there. I can't speak about the battery life yet of course, we'll have to see. At this point that is the least of my problems. Its the slowness and the freezing that is driving me nuts. Everything takes a longer time, even just going to the menu to turn wifi off. or going home. Really all of it. I am about to shelf the darn thing.


----------



## Dragle

Wow, another one is out and mine is still on 5.3.9.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've just slightly edited the thread title to clarify that THIS thread is about the 2012 model of the PW.  For whatever reason the 2013 model is at 5.4.3 (which the 2012 model never saw) and holding. 

Though, best as I can tell, they do about the same thing. 

Odd, that.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've just slightly edited the thread title to clarify that THIS thread is about the 2012 model of the PW. For whatever reason the 2013 model is at 5.4.3 (which the 2012 model never saw) and holding.
> 
> Though, best as I can tell, they do about the same thing.
> 
> Odd, that.


Thanks, Ann. Will you tweak the thread title again to indicate the newest iteration which is 5.4.4.1?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Thanks, Ann. Will you tweak the thread title again to indicate the newest iteration which is 5.4.4.1?


Good idea . . I put today's date as well . . . . . .


----------



## Atunah

Yes, that is a much clearer title now.  With so many devices and update numbering, it can get confusing. Must be a nightmare being a CS at amazon. 

I am still not seeing any difference though from 5.4.4 to 5.4.4.1. But since its the newest, I guess its good to get it. Like I said, its not like its very useful anymore for me anyway at this state.  

I envy those that are still on 5.3.9.


----------



## Toby

I am still at the 5.3.9 on my PW1. I was thinking of updating, because I like the features of the PW2. As some others have stated, the long time factor. It takes me forever to put a book in a collection from another one. Maybe it's because I have too many books. I think it would help if the next new kindle comes with more memory.


----------



## hamerfan

I just downloaded and installed 5.4.4.1.
No changes noticed yet, but I don't use collections.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> I am still at the 5.3.9 on my PW1. I was thinking of updating, because I like the features of the PW2. As some others have stated, the long time factor. It takes me forever to put a book in a collection from another one. Maybe it's because I have too many books. I think it would help if the next new kindle comes with more memory.


In fact, the 2013 PW model has, I believe, a faster processor. THAT helps with it. I'm not sure, in retrospect, they should have adapted the cloud collections for the 2012 model.

OTOH, I do think that many of us here with thousands of books and dozens of collections are outliers in terms of how _most_ people use their kindles.


----------



## GBear

Ann in Arlington said:


> OTOH, I do think that many of us here with thousands of books and dozens of collections are outliers in terms of how _most_ people use their kindles.


That may very well be, but if I were an engineer or test engineer on this project, I don't think that many hundreds of books or multiple pages of collections should seem at all outlandish for doing software regression testing. Performance should have been identified as an issue; then it's a question for marketing as to whether to release it anyway and, if so, whether to issue with a warning for "outlier users" (who also, as it happens, are likely to be their best customers). Amazon's overall silence on the cloud collection issues, in both problem acknowledgment and progress towards a solution, is disappointing.

Even though I'm not personally affected because I've avoided the updates to my PW13 - thanks to heeding the warnings from Kboarders! - my brand loyalty has suffered an extreme hit.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Getting a bit silly in here if folks are talking about reduced brand loyalty. I had issues for about an hour and once I figured out the Cloud collections issue, they've worked like a dream.

Seems more like some folks are just change resistant, more than anything.

Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CraigInOregon said:


> Getting a bit silly in here if folks are talking about reduced brand loyalty. I had issues for about an hour and once I figured out the Cloud collections issue, they've worked like a dream.
> 
> Seems more like some folks are just change resistant, more than anything.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


Craig,

I'm really happy that you're not having any problems with your device. People are having different results depending on how many books and how many collections they have on their device. I don't think it's being change resistant. I lived through these problems on my PW2.

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon

I have 90+ collections and over 1000 books

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You have 1000 books on your device?

EDIT:  And I've read through your "solution" and I'm not entirely certain I understand what problem you've solved?  I don't think it's the same problem most people are having with this update....

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon

Okay, to be exact and precise, I counted. I have 95 collections and 1,056 books as of this moment. Of those,  on my PW1, I have all 95 collections active and 887 books on my PW1 and not just the Cloud. My total titles is probably a bit higher since I have books in the Cloud that I never put in a collection but are not currently on my device. 

Out of 2GB, I have only 550MB free right now. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigInOregon

BTW,  what's with the contention of that edited note? Shouldn't a mod be making peace, not doubting someone's truthfulness? 

Might not be intended that way,  but it comes off as contentious. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigInOregon

With 887 titles and 95 collections active and actually on my PW1, I've not had any noticeable slowdown, even with only 550MB of free memory left. I'd suggest looking at one's free on-device storage space. There might be a point at which having low storage space creates this slowdown, but it's not there with 550MB remaining.

I've also not noticed reduced battery life, also a point cited. 

Certainly no issues worthy of talk of reduced brand loyalty.

But it is a different user experience. Change. And change does bother some folks.

Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CraigInOregon said:


> BTW, what's with the contention of that edited note? Shouldn't a mod be making peace, not doubting someone's truthfulness?
> 
> Might not be intended that way, but it comes off as contentious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I apologize that it appeared contentious to you. I never said I doubted your word. I was looking for clarity in order to determine why your experience might be different. People often give their total number of books owned in these discussions (which is pertinent in the case of collections discussions) and I had no way of knowing which you were referring to, as I wasn't specific in my original question. As for the question about your solution, you stated several times that you had found a solution (your word) to the issues discussed in the thread; the only thing I could find up was a set of directions on how to change the sort so that only collections show, which did not appear to address the battery and slowness issues.



CraigInOregon said:


> With 887 titles and 95 collections active and actually on my PW1, I've not had any noticeable slowdown, even with only 550MB of free memory left. I'd suggest looking at one's free on-device storage space. There might be a point at which having low storage space creates this slowdown, but it's not there with 550MB remaining.
> 
> I've also not noticed reduced battery life, also a point cited.
> 
> Certainly no issues worthy of talk of reduced brand loyalty.
> 
> But it is a different user experience. Change. And change does bother some folks.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


Again, I'm glad you have had no problems that affect your brand loyalty. And yes, change does bother some folks.

However, please stop dismissing the very real concerns of people who have had problems of slowdown and reduced battery life with the update. These are not complaints about change, unless it's the fact that their device has changed to be almost unusable. The fact that your experience does not mirror theirs does not invalidate their experience.

The suggestion to check storage space is a good one. However, I'll note that, with the original update on the PW2, I experienced similar problems with slowdown and battery life even though I only had a few books on the device. (Fewer than 100.) So that may or may not be the issue. As I said earlier, everyone's collections and number of books on their device is different. Instead of dismissing others' concerns, I'd rather try to determine how your setup is different in order to see if others can emulate it.

Another question to try to determine why your experience would be different from others--with that many collections, the average collection size would be fewer than 10 books. How many books are in your largest collection? I have one collection with hundreds of books in it. Are all books in collections?

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## CraigInOregon

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I apologize that it appeared contentious to you. I never said I doubted your word. I was looking for clarity in order to determine why your experience might be different. People often give their total number of books owned in these discussions (which is pertinent in the case of collections discussions) and I had no way of knowing which you were referring to, as I wasn't specific in my original question.


Understood. Let's move on, then. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> As for the question about your solution, you stated several times that you had found a solution (your word) to the issues discussed in the thread; the only thing I could find up was a set of directions on how to change the sort so that only collections show, which did not appear to address the battery and slowness issues.


When I was referring to my solution, I was referring to the problem I initially encountered with the update, much earlier in this thread. I wasn't very specific on that count, I guess, either. (One tends to assume everyone has read every post and remembers them... a faulty assumption on many levels, LOL.)



Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...problems of slowdown and reduced battery life with the update. These are not complaints about change, unless it's the fact that their device has changed to be almost unusable. The fact that your experience does not mirror theirs does not invalidate their experience.


True. But that goes both ways. The thread seems to me to have become a gripe-fest once people start saying their "brand loyalty" as been affected. My perception only. I tend to stick up for products I use that seem to be getting unfairly dumped on; that's all I was doing: voicing the other side of the issue. Not sure that's the same as "invalidating others."



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Another question to try to determine why your experience would be different from others--with that many collections, the average collection size would be fewer than 10 books. How many books are in your largest collection? I have one collection with hundreds of books in it. Are all books in collections?


My largest collection, which is completely on-device, is my Stephen King collection. Every book he's put out (except the nonfiction one on the Red Sox) plus an interview and one of Rocky Wood's books on King's unpublished works. 70 titles, in all.

My largest collection which has nothing on-device in it is my John Locke collection. All 25 of his titles, but I've put them back in the Cloud rather than keeping them locally, because I've been wanting to not drop below 500MB free.

And actually, this discussion inspired me to free some more books back to the Cloud, which I'm unlikely to read anytime soon since they're so low on my reading list. So I now have 675MB free.

But as to my collections, I rarely create a collection unless I own at least two titles by the same author. All my collections (except one) are collections of titles by the same author.

So a collection size will vary, for me, anywhere from two titles up to seventy titles (and growing, because Stephen keeps writing).

Of course, I have a handful of authors who write so many series books that I break them down further.

For example, with Max Allan Collins (a prolific writer of mysteries), I have separate collections for his Quarry books, Nolan books, Mallory books, Nate Heller books, etc. I separate them all out so I can find the series I want to read, and figure out more quickly which is the last one I read, and which is next in the series. (Currently reading The Wrong Quarry, the most recent release.)

Not all titles are in collections, though. Sometimes I'll buy a one-off title from an unfamiliar author because they're free or on sale. I usually have about 50-100 of those floating around behind my 95 collections.

If I like one of those authors and they have more titles, I may create a collection for them. If I decide "I'm never going to read this anytime soon," I'll let it go back to the Cloud.

Let's see... other variances?

About one-third of my titles are side-loaded because I bought them on special off Smashwords or KoboBooks. If KoboBooks, I just convert the ePub to a Mobi and side-load it. Others are books I've received as gifts directly from the author or that kind of thing. I have a large number of titles like that simply because since 2010, I've been hopping on specials from KND or BookBub or whoever... so there's maybe 200-300 of those and I tend not to delete those as easily because if I ever want them back on my Kindle, I have to dig 'em out of my Kindle Backup archive on my external HD, and frankly it's a headache.

Oh, and I almost never wait for the OTA update for my Kindle; I almost always DL it directly from Amazon and do a manual install of the latest system updates.

So... that's every relevant fact I can think of. If it helps, great! 

The only time I've experienced any "short battery life" issues is when I first get the Kindle or if I decide to do a Reset. Because then I'm loading up those side-loaded titles, which have to be reintegrated into collections, and redoing all that takes hours of flipping back-n-forth on the KPW, and it's page-flips that drain the battery, primarily. Imagine all that sorting... it's like reading through THE DARK TOWER series in a single night! Takes hours.

But once I'm done sorting and return to my normal reading patterns, with my Kindle down to only about 20-25 pages because I have 14 pages or so of collections and another 10 or so pages of uncollected titles, then battery life returns to normal.

Of course, I'm a pretty avid reader and "two months" is based on only reading at an average pace for about 30 minutes a day (fine print on Amazon re: battery life).

Well, I read at least an hour a day and often more, so I'm flipping a lot more pages, a lot more often, so I usually need to recharge my Kindle about every three weeks or so... but that was true before the update, too.

Anyone reading an hour a day is only gonna see about a month of use. Faster readers will see less, slower readers a bit more. But it's page-flips that count against the battery, really. Amazon says so, and I've found it to be true in my use.

That's why all the sorting after a Reset or a week of reading 2-3 hours a day will both be activities that take several days, even weeks in the case of sorting, off one's battery life. Two months is pie-in-the-sky ideal use with WiFi turned off. (I keep my WiFi on ... always.)

But hey, recharging about every three weeks is terrific, to me; my current laptop barely lasts an hour off the charger (but I'm not interested in investing in a new battery) while both my smartphone and my tablet last maybe a day between charges.

Three weeks between charges for my KPW1 is the least of my worries, considering my use is way heavier than Amazon imagines with 30 minutes a day and WiFi off to reach the two-month battery mark.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Craig--

Thanks for the information. I think it is very useful.

As for battery life complaints, when I had problems with battery life, my PW2 was requiring charging every few days, down from once about every couple of weeks. That happened after the initial update of the software. It would run down even when I wasn't reading. It's much better now.

The high percentage of sideloaded books you have may be one of the differences; there's no requirement for the device to check back to the mothership on those.

I think that the relatively small size of your collections in terms of books in them may be significant. One collection on my PW (Fiction) has 561 items in it; another (Nonfiction) has 123. I'm working on whittling the Fiction one down, but haven't gotten there yet. Editing the collections for items in my Fiction collection results in about a twenty second delay in completing the action when I click on Done. (I posted a video in one of the threads here.) Smaller collections seem to go faster. I have 90 books on my device, so it's not a space issue.

No need to act like a fanboy here, Craig--we're all fans of the Kindle. Just remember that it IS legitimate for people to express disappointment in a change to the device, particularly if it affects performance. Stating that you are not having problems is fine; attributing other people's issues to being unable to accept change, to me, is invalidating their experience. *shrug* Rather than dismiss their experience as being due to inflexibility, let's try to resolve the issues.

As an aside, I still think that any view that claims to be "On Device" should only show those items that are actually ON the device. So while I'm still disappointed with that aspect of the update for both the PW1 and PW2, the changes made in the latest update for the PW2 resolved the usibility issues of slowness and battery life for me, for the most part. Hopefully Amazon will fix those issues on the PW1.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Only one person in this thread even mentions anything about brand loyalty and its their right. 

I don't have any issues with change, heck I was one of those that wanted this update really bad. I wanted the page flip, the vocabulary builder and the goodreads integration. That is why I updated manually as soon as I saw it. I have 1,295 MB space. I don't keep almost nothing on my device anymore, all in trying to make this thing go at a normal speed again. I have deleted a bunch of collections and I am down to 32 now. I have a total of 2600 items in my cloud, not on device. I have no indexing stuck. 

It is extremely slow, period. Adding a book to collections takes about 1 minute each. Sometimes it get struck when doing nothing but read and change the page. Just stuck. Or I'll pull up a menu and get the box stuck. Or just waking it up can be a trial sometimes. I'll get the screensaver stuck with the menu bar on top showing. And stuck for at least a minute or 2. 

So yeah, its very real. I am happy for those that seem to have no issues at all. I wish I was one of those. But don't tell me I don't want change when I was eagerly awaiting this particular change. 

I sometimes feel like I have to buy the second edition PW, just to have a normally functioning PW again. I shouldn't have to do that. Its not in my budget right now.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Atunah said:


> Only one person in this thread even mentions anything about brand loyalty and its their right.


I never suggested they didn't have that right.

I expressed a different opinion, and I have as much right to differ as they do to opine.

Neither of us invalidates the other.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Craig,

again, you have every right to express your opinion about the update; you do NOT have the right to express your opinion of whether or not someone has experienced a legitimate issue with their device or that, instead of being an actual performance issue, it's because they don't like change.

So, to recap, you have no problem with the update.  Fine.  Please stop describing the basis for other people's experiences.  As my minister friend used to say, "Was you there?"

Thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> It is extremely slow, period. Adding a book to collections takes about 1 minute each. Sometimes it get struck when doing nothing but read and change the page. Just stuck. Or I'll pull up a menu and get the box stuck. Or just waking it up can be a trial sometimes. I'll get the screensaver stuck with the menu bar on top showing. And stuck for at least a minute or 2.


Atunah,

Based on my discussion with Craig on the actual physical setup of his device, what are the size of your collections? Do you have any small-sized collections--20 or so books? Does adding things to a small collection vary in speed from adding things to a larger collection? I find that when I'm working in a smaller collection, it goes better than in a larger one.

Craig--

one question rather than go back and re-read the thread: you do have the PW1, correct? (Just asking because some people with PW2s have posted in this thread, and I want to be sure we're comparing apples to apples.)

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Atunah,
> 
> Based on my discussion with Craig on the actual physical setup of his device, what are the size of your collections? Do you have any small-sized collections--20 or so books? Does adding things to a small collection vary in speed from adding things to a larger collection? I find that when I'm working in a smaller collection, it goes better than in a larger one.


I have some collections that are bigger, many are, some are not as big. Like read will have about 500 items in it, I don't ever go in that one though. The unread one is obviously large, its one I star on the home page, so its my catch all. Then each book is in its genre/subgenre and often some other trope. I even have collections on what year I bought the book. So each book is at least in 3 collections. So I have collections from 500 items to 2 items. Some have 100, some have 25, some have 300. All over the place. I can't say I notice a difference in adding books. The issue is that when I add a book, I always add it to the minimum of 3 collections. So I always see the 4 pages of collections.

I actually tried to add a bunch to the unread collection, without messing with the genres and stuff. But the problem I encountered was that after doing about 10 pages of my 267 pages of items, it will not respond to the check marks anymore. I can change the pages and everything else, but it won't register the checkmarks to add books to that collection. I tried to add a bunch at once to the catch all collection. That unread had already 400 items in it. So I have to stop, hit done and then it sits for a very long time at that point. Probably because I added several books at once to that collection.

So its back to each book at a time. I still have 147 pages of books in cloud view that are not in collections yet. My goal was to sort them all. I just can't do it. Its way to frustrating.

I was looking forward to the cloud collections and I thought I could finally have all my books sorted and inside the appropriate collections. But at this speed, I'll still be at this by xmas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I have some collections that are bigger, many are, some are not as big. Like read will have about 500 items in it, I don't ever go in that one though. The unread one is obviously large, its one I star on the home page, so its my catch all. Then each book is in its genre/subgenre and often some other trope. I even have collections on what year I bought the book. So each book is at least in 3 collections. So I have collections from 500 items to 2 items. Some have 100, some have 25, some have 300. All over the place. I can't say I notice a difference in adding books. The issue is that when I add a book, I always add it to the minimum of 3 collections. So I always see the 4 pages of collections.
> 
> I actually tried to add a bunch to the unread collection, without messing with the genres and stuff. But the problem I encountered was that after doing about 10 pages of my 267 pages of items, it will not respond to the check marks anymore. I can change the pages and everything else, but it won't register the checkmarks to add books to that collection. I tried to add a bunch at once to the catch all collection. That unread had already 400 items in it. So I have to stop, hit done and then it sits for a very long time at that point. Probably because I added several books at once to that collection.
> 
> So its back to each book at a time. I still have 147 pages of books in cloud view that are not in collections yet. My goal was to sort them all. I just can't do it. Its way to frustrating.
> 
> I was looking forward to the cloud collections and I thought I could finally have all my books sorted and inside the appropriate collections. But at this speed, I'll still be at this by xmas.


One suggestion--try to work based on the collections you want to add the books to, even if you are working by book. The "Add to Collection" pop-up will show 8 collections per page. So, for example, work on books that you will add to Unread, Historical Fiction, Really Old Stuff, Historical Romance, Erotic Romance, Romantic Erotica, and Space Opera. Open each of those eight collections first, to make sure they are your most recent collections used. Then, find a book you want to add one or more of those collections. (Or, if you have such a book, to all of them. )

Press on the book and select "add to collection." In the "add to collections" popup, make sure the sort in the upper right hand corner is set to "Recent." The eight collections you've chose (or however many) should be the first ones in the list. Just tap down them. It will still take a while to process, if yours is like mine, but you won't have to turn pages in the "Add to collection" screen, which, I agree, can take a while and the checks don't always show up. Work through as many books as you can that fit those collections, then change the "most recent" as needed.

I've worked first with books on the device and am gradually working with books that are only in the cloud.  Hope this helps. Changing pages in those "add to collection" pop-ups could be painful. Let me know if I haven't explained it clearly.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One suggestion--try to work based on the collections you want to add the books to, even if you are working by book. The "Add to Collection" pop-up will show 8 collections per page. So, for example, work on books that you will add to Unread, Historical Fiction, Really Old Stuff, Historical Romance, Erotic Romance, Romantic Erotica, and Space Opera. Open each of those eight collections first, to make sure they are your most recent collections used. Then, find a book you want to add one or more of those collections. (Or, if you have such a book, to all of them. )
> 
> Press on the book and select "add to collection." In the "add to collections" popup, make sure the sort in the upper right hand corner is set to "Recent." The eight collections you've chose (or however many) should be the first ones in the list. Just tap down them. It will still take a while to process, if yours is like mine, but you won't have to turn pages in the "Add to collection" screen, which, I agree, can take a while and the checks don't always show up. Work through as many books as you can that fit those collections, then change the "most recent" as needed.
> 
> I've worked first with books on the device and am gradually working with books that are only in the cloud.  Hope this helps. Changing pages in those "add to collection" pop-ups could be painful. Let me know if I haven't explained it clearly.
> 
> Betsy


Hmm, only problem with doing it like this is that I don't know when looking at my unsorted books which one is there, or where. So it could be historical romance, or urban fantasy, or contempo, or bought in 2011, mystery, etc. It would take me forever to figure out beforehand what collections I need to move on top for recent. And then I would have to hunt in 147 pages of books which are in that genre and other collections. But the changing pages while adding a book is not the problem, I can usually flip through the 4 I have easy, the problem is once I hit done its stuck, and then when it goes back to the homepage I started from, it takes another 30 or so seconds for the book I just added to go away. Can't do any function on the PW while that is going on. I guess its thinking and adding that book to the collections and removing it from the home page.

I have tried every which way to make this work and sort the rest of my books, every way takes a long time.

So at this point, as long as I don't leave a book and do anything other than changing pages in the book, its somewhat ok. Well, besides the freezes I get once in a while changing pages. But anything else, even turning on off wifi, going to the home page, adding any books to collections, its horrible. So basically everything this kindle is suppose to be able to do. I mean whats the point of vocabulary, or goodreads or page flip, when using those functions takes so long. The page flip can be totally jerky at times, other times its somewhat ok.

I am tempted to just delete all my collections, even after all this work I done. But I have this feeling it will be the same. I so like having my stuff sorted so I can find what to read. I really don't want to have to do that. I shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## crebel

This is completely a "what if" thought I had this morning (scary, I know).  Is it likely the problem stems from not the number of books or collections, but having every book in multiple collections?  If the PW is continually trying to sync the same book across at least 3 collections on one device, it will be more troublesome?  Do those having the big slow down/freeze issues have individual books in multiple collections?  Craig, are your books only in one collection at a time?


----------



## GBear

Hi, Craig, as the person with the proclaimed fading brand loyalty I guess I'd better stand up for myself instead of letting Betsy do all the talking. No, I'm not taking your remarks personally, and I'm actually glad to hear from someone who likes the updates - well, unless Amazon hears of it and decides to ignore the complaints about cloud collections, which I still believe are quite valid. I say that despite not installing the update myself, so I do feel a little bashful because I'm not speaking from firsthand experience. However, these are the accommodations to the new update that make me "unwilling to embrace change"  These are pasted and edited from my comments in the more appropriate thread on the PW2 firmware update (which has gone stagnant), but I'm not sure how to link to that post so will just paste.

_The challenges I expect to face from the firmware update (not including reported and maybe fixed battery and performance issues) include:

1) Shared Collections: I will need to negotiate with my spouse for a shared collection scheme. I think it will be best if we can have common "genre" collections - we don't have to have them all visible on each others' Kindles but probably best to not have competing genre collections. And we can have different "status" collections (i.e. "His Currently Reading" and "Her Currently Reading" to keep track of what's where. Maybe we'll have to each add a "Not interested" collection if we want to make sure that all the items have a personal status, although she's not as OCD as I am so maybe that will just be something I do! Anyway, this seems necessary to keep us from messing up each others' collections schemes. She has a PW1, so this wasn't as big an issue until the cloud collections update was also made available for her Kindle. [I'd much rather there be a way to create collection schemes per device, which could be replicated if desired to other select devices in the account.]

2) I'll need to get used to seeing cloud items cluttering up my Device-only view, which will continue to make me mad until/unless Amazon fixes this. However, I think I can minimize the impact within my "Status" collections, because most of the time I'll be accessing those (e.g. to select the next book in my "Unread" folder, where those are almost always loaded on the device) instead of the large, messy genre collections.

3) I'll have to get used to the "not-connected" messages. I do a lot of library reading, which keeps me offline and sideloading content for various reasons. It sounds like the new firmware will persist in reminding me that I'm offline and trying to get me to assimilate into The Cloud.

Right now I don't have to deal with any of the above issues. With version 5.4.1, things are just as I like them. So I think I'll stick my head in the sand for the foreseeable future!  _

What this seems to boil down to is a change that consists of Amazon pushing me toward the cloud, with a subsequent loss of personal device control (e.g. no personal collections within a multi-user account, no view of only content on the device itself, and nagging messages if I'm not connected to the cloud). In weighing the costs and benefits of this change, I come down heavily in favor of the functionality I have in version 5.4.1.

The step I've taken where you disagree with me, Craig, is to feel resentment toward Amazon because I don't like the direction where they are taking the device. Perhaps you are right - Amazon has the right to make changes and I have the right to not upgrade. However, I'm just lucky that I wasn't an early adopter and heeded the warnings of others (certainly not Amazon!), because there is no turning back from the firmware upgrade and no indication from Amazon that they are even listening to the concerns of customers such as myself. If you think I'm going overboard in having resentment or losing brand loyalty, fair enough, but I think I'm at least justified in being disappointed with how this has been handled and in being much more cautious in the future about adopting new firmware releases for the Kindle. And, yes, the realization that Amazon is taking Kindles in a direction I'm uncomfortable with is making me doubt the wisdom of embracing and investing in the Amazon ecosystem as completely as I have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GB--

well said, and thanks for being courteous.  I think these kinds of discussions, if done courteously and with respect for others' viewpoints, are perfectly appropriate to the thread, and I appreciate the thoughtfulness behind them.

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon

Betsy,


Yup, I have a PW1 only. The updates discussed here are the updates relevant to me.

I don't post in threads about updates/devices I don't own because I have no experience-base with those products.


Craig


----------



## CraigInOregon

GBear said:


> Hi, Craig, as the person with the proclaimed fading brand loyalty I guess I'd better stand up for myself instead of letting Betsy do all the talking. No, I'm not taking your remarks personally, and I'm actually glad to hear from someone who likes the updates - well, unless Amazon hears of it and decides to ignore the complaints about cloud collections, which I still believe are quite valid. I say that despite not installing the update myself, so I do feel a little bashful because I'm not speaking from firsthand experience. However, these are the accommodations to the new update that make me "unwilling to embrace change"  These are pasted and edited from my comments in the more appropriate thread on the PW2 firmware update (which has gone stagnant), but I'm not sure how to link to that post so will just paste.


Thanks for understanding my comments as intended. 'Twas never personal.  I can understand your frustration; I just have my own different set of experiences.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CraigInOregon said:


> Betsy,
> 
> Yup, I have a PW1 only. The updates discussed here are the updates relevant to me.
> 
> I don't post in threads about updates/devices I don't own because I have no experience-base with those products.
> 
> Craig


Thanks, Craig. I was pretty sure, but, again, wanted clarity.

Did you see someone asked up thread if you have books in multiple collections?

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Craig. I was pretty sure, but, again, wanted clarity.
> 
> Did you see someone asked up thread if you have books in multiple collections?
> 
> Betsy


I think maybe, in our or two cases; I have a couple books by Blake Crouch and Joe Konrath, and ended up putting the same book in both collections.

Generally not, though.


----------



## crebel

CraigInOregon said:


> I think maybe, in our or two cases; I have a couple books by Blake Crouch and Joe Konrath, and ended up putting the same book in both collections.
> 
> Generally not, though.


Thanks, Craig. Considering the greater number of collections you do have, even if a smaller number of total books than some of the folks who are having trouble with the update, it does make me think harder about whether having a lot of the same books in multiple collections on one device might be leading to problems.

DH still hasn't wirelessly received the update to his PW1, and I am still afraid to manually upload it. I may be one of those people who resist change!


----------



## Vmurph

CraigInOregon said:


> ... it's like reading through THE DARK TOWER series in a single night!


Hahaha...I don't mean to change the subject, but that's exactly what I'm doing right now! (or trying to, at least)

I somehow managed to overlook this series all these years, but _BOY_ am I glad I finally tried it. I'm on book three now, and _cannot_ put it down.

Sorry, back to the topic.


----------



## Atunah

There is now an update to 5.4.4.2. I will get it in a little while.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201064850


----------



## Dragle

Atunah said:


> There is now an update to 5.4.4.2. I will get it in a little while.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201064850


Interesting. That may explain why I never got updated from 5.3.9. They might have put them on hold while they fixed some more stuff.


----------



## Toby

Me too. Thanks for letting us know about the update.


----------



## hamerfan

Thanks for the link, Atunah!


----------



## Morf

Thanks Atunah. I've put it on my PW1, can't see any changes so far. Still the same stupid message when I add a sideloaded book to a collection, and we still haven't got Goodreads integration here in the UK.


----------



## Dragle

I finally got my update! 5.4.4.2.  So far it seems to be fine and not slow.


----------



## Tatiana

I, too, finally got 5.4.4.2 update and I hate it!


----------



## Dragle

Tatiana: What's wrong with it for you, is it slowness?  I got rid of most of my collections beforehand just in case--not that I had that many, and I don't have a huge number of books.  So far I haven't had any issues.  

I like the new feature where you can scroll back and forth without losing your place, and the bookmarks are easier to access.  I need to look through the updated user guide to figure out the other stuff (mysterious stars and checkmarks).


----------



## amyberta

I just got the update, but I don't see what's different about it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's a very minor update; no one has seemed to notice any change.


----------



## Dragle

Sadly, the update has screwed up my Kindle.  It was OK until I tried to do something other than just read a book, like do a search and add a book to a collection.  

I'm waiting for Customer service to call me back and I guess we'll do a factory reset.  She was supposed to call back an hour ago so I suppose I'll have to call them back and go through the whole process again with someone else.


----------



## spotsmom

Screwed up mine as well.  I was on the phone for over 45 min with a CS rep before we got it fixed. The first thing was a factor reset, so I'd try that if you haven't heard back from them.

BTW, I did ask if there's a way to move a book from one collection to another and he said no.  There definitely is, and is really easier than it used to be.


----------



## Dragle

I did do the factory reset and so far it's OK. We'll see how it goes.  ...


----------



## MrKnucklehead

totally hate new Paperwhite (2012 model) update, it forced me to abandon my favorite Kindle (Paperwhite) and use the large and clunky (Fire HD)!!!


----------



## Atunah

That is what I did when I first got it. Factory restore. I still had to fiddle with all the old collections. I never did get finished putting all the books in the proper collections. Even though its a bit faster than it was with the initial update, its still way to slow to bother with the collection thing much. 

Mine was so bad I kept having 2-2 pop up screens up at once, or it would just freeze at any point. Reading, not reading, sorting etc.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

one more question on lastest update...

when you're in landscape mode, how do switch back to portrait mode...

when hit menu you get 6 options: 

Kindle Store
Vocabulary Builder
Settings
Notes
Book Description
About the Author


----------



## Atunah

MrKnucklehead said:


> one more question on lastest update...
> 
> when you're in landscape mode, how do switch back to portrait mode...
> 
> when hit menu you get 6 options:
> 
> Kindle Store
> Vocabulary Builder
> Settings
> Notes
> Book Description
> About the Author


Hmm, my options are

Shop in store
vocabulary
settings
notes
portrait mode
sync 
reading progress

Now I am reading a doc right now so it looks different from a amazon book.

Make sure you see all the options, there is a scroll window when in landscape as there isn't enough space to fit them all in. See the black bar on the right.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

Atunah said:


> Hmm, my options are
> 
> Shop in store
> vocabulary
> settings
> notes
> portrait mode
> sync
> reading progress
> 
> Now I am reading a doc right now so it looks different from a amazon book.
> 
> Make sure you see all the options, there is a scroll window when in landscape as there isn't enough space to fit them all in. See the black bar on the right.


whenever I touch or try to slide black bar it reverts back to last page I was reading


----------



## Dragle

@MrKnucklehead: To scroll down the menu, you have to swipe the menu up, kind of counter-intuitive.  I haven't been able to scroll by using the actual scroll bar.

@Atunah: I deleted all but 7 of my collections.  Hopefully that will help some. I haven't tried doing a search within a book since the reset yet--it was freezing up when I searched and tried to page through the results.  Don't want to torture myself any more with it today.


----------



## Atunah

Dragle said:


> @MrKnucklehead: To scroll down the menu, you have to swipe the menu up, kind of counter-intuitive. I haven't been able to scroll by using the actual scroll bar.
> 
> @Atunah: I deleted all but 7 of my collections. Hopefully that will help some. I haven't tried doing a search within a book since the reset yet--it was freezing up when I searched and tried to page through the results. Don't want to torture myself any more with it today.


It took me like 2 weeks to get my PW in working order again. At one point I just gave up and set it aside and read on my basic kindle. I had like 50 collections I wanted to use. I wittled it down to 27, deleting collections I really wanted to have. I have over 2000 books and the whole point of collections I thought would be to finally have all my books in all my collections. I still have like 71 pages that are not in collections yet and I just don't have the patience anymore. 

It still freezes sometimes and it is still slow, even when changing pages while reading. Its amazing how much faster the basic is and I don't even have a lot of books on my PW. I think its like 30 books total. Its all those collections. To do anything with them I have to have wifi on and then the battery goes down so fast I have to charge every 2 days or even every 1.5 days.


----------



## Dragle

Sorry to hear it's still not working right!    CS assured me a factory reset would fix the issues I was having-- we'll see.


----------



## Atunah

Well it made it usable again for me. Still slower than it was, but at least I could read on it again. Before the factory reset it was just not usable at all. I would leave it alone a little after the reset. It seemed like it was doing stuff behind the scenes on mine. Then it went back to almost normal mode. I can read again and if you don't have as many collections like I have (27), it might be not a issue at all anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It is unfortunate that when they made collections 'cloud' enabled, they didn't take into consideration that some people have many _many_ collections. The lagginess happens because the device is always trying to sync 'em. And if you turn off wifi, then you keep getting pop ups that say you're not connected.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> It is unfortunate that when they made collections 'cloud' enabled, they didn't take into consideration that some people have many _many_ collections. The lagginess happens because the device is always trying to sync 'em. And if you turn off wifi, then you keep getting pop ups that say you're not connected.


Yep. 
Of course, I might be in the minority with the amount of collections I have. I don't know. Some of us have had kindles and have been buying books for quite some time, so of course I want to sort them. But for all I know, most folks only have a handful of collections.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Yep.
> Of course, I might be in the minority with the amount of collections I have. I don't know. Some of us have had kindles and have been buying books for quite some time, so of course I want to sort them. But for all I know, most folks only have a handful of collections.


I do think that many of us here are outliers. I know people in real life with kindles -- they mostly don't have any collections at all. And rarely do they have more than a couple hundred books total. I think they're probably more like _most_ people with kindles.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

Dragle said:


> @MrKnucklehead: To scroll down the menu, you have to swipe the menu up, kind of counter-intuitive. I haven't been able to scroll by using the actual scroll bar.
> 
> @Atunah: I deleted all but 7 of my collections. Hopefully that will help some. I haven't tried doing a search within a book since the reset yet--it was freezing up when I searched and tried to page through the results. Don't want to torture myself any more with it today.


I must have to do a factory reset to fix menu while reading book, I still can't get it off landscape mode...

I tried swiping up to get the rest of the menu that doesnt fit on screen but as soon you touch black bar it closes menu screen...


----------



## dordale

I don't use collections on my PW, but I would like to.  Have read about too many people dealing with a lot of frustration because of the way Amazon implemented cloud collections on the PW.  I really wish there was an option somewhere to turn on/off cloud collections-similar to how you can turn on/off syncing. I'd like to keep collections on my device only and don't need to sync them to any other devices.  Maybe in a future update--but I'm not holding my breath--cloud collections on the PW have been "broken" for quite a while, with no hint of an update from Amazon.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Wild Rivers said:


> I keep the actual number of books on my Kindle to less than a 100 since I think too many slow it down. I can always download them from the cloud if I want to read them.


Will this work to improve speed? Keeping it to fewer books on the device?

And also, is it faster with wi-fi off? I tend to keep mine off most of the time.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Atunah said:


> You can hold down the free time thingy and it gives the option of turning it off and to learn more. I still want to explore the thing and don't want to turn it off right now. Knowing my luck, I make it disappear never to be found again. I'll let you try that.


This isnt working for me....I hold it down, from the Home/Settings menu and nothing happens. If I tap it, it opens the intro screen and there's just a Learn More link which does not 'learn you' how to turn it off.


----------



## Dragle

MrKnucklehead said:


> I must have to do a factory reset to fix menu while reading book, I still can't get it off landscape mode...
> 
> I tried swiping up to get the rest of the menu that doesnt fit on screen but as soon you touch black bar it closes menu screen...


Instead of a factory reset, try doing just a restart. Hopefully that would put it back in portrait mode. 
When swiping up the menu, don't even touch the bar or anything but the menu and use a smooth motion.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

Dragle said:


> Instead of a factory reset, try doing just a restart. Hopefully that would put it back in portrait mode.
> When swiping up the menu, don't even touch the bar or anything but the menu and use a smooth motion.


restart brought me back to landscape mode again but it seems if you swipe UP on LEFT side of menu while reading it seems to work...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dragle

I'm confused about something on this new PW1 update. 

How can I list books that aren't in a collection? Previously, I would set the first dropdown list to "All Items", which would enable me to pick "Collection" on the other (Sort order) dropdown list. This would list collections first, then any books not in a collection. Now, no matter what I do, Collection is _always_ disabled!

Does anyone know how to get Collection enabled on the sort order (right-hand) drop down list? Or, is there any other way I can list books not already in a collection?

**EDIT: SOLVED. ** The answer to this problem turned out to be that I had not starred any of my collections. Without at least one collection set as "Show in all views", the Collection option is disabled. The result is a little different, though. All items not in one of the *starred* collections are listed, instead of all items not in any collection. So I had to star all of the collections to get it the way it used to be.


----------



## Atunah

Dragle said:


> I'm confused about something on this new PW1 update.
> 
> How can I list books that aren't in a collection? Previously, I would set the first dropdown list to "All Items", which would enable me to pick "Collection" on the other (Sort order) dropdown list. This would list collections first, then any books not in a collection. Now, no matter what I do, Collection is _always_ disabled!
> 
> Does anyone know how to get Collection enabled on the sort order (right-hand) drop down list? Or, is there any other way I can list books not already in a collection?
> 
> **EDIT: SOLVED. ** The answer to this problem turned out to be that I had not starred any of my collections. Without at least one collection set as "Show in all views", the Collection option is disabled. The result is a little different, though. All items not in one of the *starred* collections are listed, instead of all items not in any collection. So I had to star all of the collections to get it the way it used to be.


In device view. Ok, if I put the first (middle) drop down to my items and then I can pick collections from the right one. It will then list my collections first and then the books not yet in collections. But those collections to show they have to be "starred". 
Are any of your collections starred? To do that you go to cloud view on the left. Then set the left ( middle) drop down to collections. There are all the collections in your cloud. Press and hold the ones you want to appear on device view and press on show in all views. That will put a star to them. Then when you do above sorting in device view, the starred collections will show first and then the books not in collections next.

eta: you figured it out. I am a slow typer 

That is why I have what I call a catch all collections. It is my owned collections. Any book I have not yet read but own is in that starred collections. And I have one also for read. I have to do it this way because I don't want to show all 30 collections always in device view, but still have my books somewhat sorted.


----------



## Dragle

Sorry I wasted your time replying.    I was able to star them without setting it to cloud.  Good idea on the catch-all collection. I'm still working on figuring out all the new stuff.


----------



## Atunah

It took me a while to figure it out too. It was a bit overwhelming, some of hit because I had like 80-90 collections that showed up, some from old devices.


----------



## Toby

I was just thinking about the update today, & tonight, my kindle was not working, so I did a restart. Then saw my collections, but none of my other books or samples shown following my collections. Had that OH NO! moment. Then checked for update. Got it. Took me awhile trying repeatedly to get it to show my collections & other books. Finally, it worked. Then, I downloaded 2 books. Kindle froze up. I restarted again. I put a paid book in a collection. I got a pop-up saying that the book won't sync to the cloud. Why? It's a paid book that I bought from Amazon tonight. Maybe, it just needs to sort itself out.


----------



## Meemo

Toby said:


> I was just thinking about the update today, & tonight, my kindle was not working, so I did a restart. Then saw my collections, but none of my other books or samples shown following my collections. Had that OH NO! moment. Then checked for update. Got it. Took me awhile trying repeatedly to get it to show my collections & other books. Finally, it worked. Then, I downloaded 2 books. Kindle froze up. I restarted again. I put a paid book in a collection. I got a pop-up saying that the book won't sync to the cloud. Why? It's a paid book that I bought from Amazon tonight. Maybe, it just needs to sort itself out.


Did you have wifi on? You get that message about it not syncing to the Cloud when wifi is off.


----------



## Atunah

I got a lot of freezes, pop ups and such when I first got the upgrade. I think if I had to do it over again, I would have just plugged it on after the update keep wifi on and then left it alone for a day. Seems like there is a lot of behind the scenes stuff going on that made everything go haywire. I did also have to sync a lot of collections and it took days to make those sorted out. For some reason when I deleted some, they came back. So overall I think that all took 3 days to sort out where stuff would stick and the freezes stopped. I had to restart my PW in those 2-3 days more times than my whole ownership combined. 

Its working good now.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Em & Atunah! 
Em, I always leave wifi/3G on. I think that it was on at that moment. Can't remember now.
I have many kindles. What I did was reduced my collections on my PW2 (2013)& put all these same collections on all my other kindles. I deleted all of the other collections. Now, tonight, on my PW1 (2012), I tried to put my book in a collection, & more than 1 collection on the same topic showed up. I think on 1 of the collections, I had deleted all of my Doc's in order to save storage. My question is, how to I find this collection to delete it? If I don't delete any duplicate collections, I can live with it. Just not crazy about it, as it will take longer to find the correct collection.
Atunah, I'm so happy to hear that your kindle straightened out.
I have mixed feelings about the update as I love the features that I had gotten on the PW2. I have even started to get adjusted to seeing all those books in the collections, even though it was stooopid in the way it was/still is handled. Don't have to repeat what others have said as I agree as well. What I like is to be able to put the paid books that I have not read yet in a collection & then deleting it from the device, so I can save memory, but still see the cover, so I can keep track of my paid books.


----------



## Arclight

I just updated to 5.4.4.1. Now the five books I have on it are shown as book jackets for each book. Can I get back the old simple name and author type list view for my five books? I just want a list not a bunch of jacket pictures.

Also, I want to be able to add fonts. I guess that is history also?

I dislike this update.

Thx
Steve


----------



## JamieL

I'm not sure about the 2012 model but on my 2nd gen PW if you go into the menu on the home page there's an option called list view which takes it back to the old book title format.


----------



## Mandy

Anyone else's search function crashing post-update? I thought it was a one-time occurrence, but my PW1 crashes anytime I use the search function.


----------



## Andra

DH's Paperwhite is a wifi only and it has picked up the update with the cloud collections. I thought he was going to throw it across the room - he just wanted to see his books...
So if I went on his PW and deleted the collections, that should mean if my PW updates, those collections should be gone?  So I should not have to delete all of them again?  It even looked like it was creating collections on its own.  There were some for authors with multiple books in a series that I know I did not create since I abandoned collections several Kindles ago.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> DH's Paperwhite is a wifi only and it has picked up the update with the cloud collections. I thought he was going to throw it across the room - he just wanted to see his books...
> So if I went on his PW and deleted the collections, that should mean if my PW updates, those collections should be gone? So I should not have to delete all of them again? It even looked like it was creating collections on its own. There were some for authors with multiple books in a series that I know I did not create since I abandoned collections several Kindles ago.


As collections are now cloud based, if you delete a collection on a 'cloud compatible' device (basically the PWs and HDX Fires) that collection will be deleted from the cloud and not available on any of the cloud compatible devices. I don't believe other devices, like older kindles or Fires, will be affected nor will collection manipulation on those devices affect what's in the cloud collections.


----------



## Atunah

I made the mistake to try to fiddle with the collections on my PW1 and its horrible. Since I like my books sorted in many collections, I have been doing all that on my Nexus I bought recently and its faster on there, although not really syncing the right way. I lost a collection I spend a lot of time on with over 1300 books in it, its my unread one and it was just suddenly gone. I didn't deleted it, I just tried to add books to it from my PW, instead of my nexus. Then I added a collection on my nexus that never appeared on my PW and when I tried to duplicate it on my PW, they both disappeared off my PW and the Nexus. Just putting a book into the read collection on my PW takes like 3 minutes. 

For some reason it doesn't sync up when I add the book to the read collection from my Nexus and I have to do it also on the PW. Its no fun anymore to do anything on my PW and I have been reading on my Nexus at night with the kindle app instead. During the day I can use the Nexus or my basic kindle. 

I thought it was going ok, but it really isn't. In order to find a book to read, which works ok on my PW, I have to go into collections, search for the book etc. And then have to put it after in other collections. Its all the stuff  besides actually reading that is making it hard to deal with.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Apparently I skipped the 4.4.1 update and went straight to the .2 update.
Wow what a change!! :O

I'm not sure I like the ticked circles after the titles in the collection screen, and I'm not even sure what they mean (anyone here who knows? since I don't really want to look though 11 pages). They're not ticks because they're in the collection, they're not because they're bought from Amazon, so what are they? 

Also, sadface, Goodreads isn't in the UK yet...


----------



## Atunah

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> Apparently I skipped the 4.4.1 update and went straight to the .2 update.
> Wow what a change!! :O
> 
> I'm not sure I like the ticked circles after the titles in the collection screen, and I'm not even sure what they mean (anyone here who knows? since I don't really want to look though 11 pages). They're not ticks because they're in the collection, they're not because they're bought from Amazon, so what are they?
> 
> Also, sadface, Goodreads isn't in the UK yet...


You mean the checkmarks on the covers or in list few it would be like you said to the right. Those mean that the book/doc is downloaded on your devices, as suppose to being just in the cloud. The cloud will show everything in your account. So if you see a checkmark it means the file/book is actually on your device.


----------

